# Paid 7 dollars to find out what type of hair i have: male



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

Basically the title. These are old because I cut my hair bald out of frustration of not knowing what to do with it. The last pic was the ponytail frustration before I went Rambo on my head. If it helps I have no idea what my moms race is and my dad is fully from Egypt


----------



## Keen (Jun 19, 2012)

I'd say 2B? Welcome to the board....


----------



## beana (Jun 19, 2012)

IMO you look like a 2b/ 2c

Your hair was gorgeous!!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:
			
		

> Basically the title. These are old because I cut my hair bald out of frustration of not knowing what to do with it. The last pic was the ponytail frustration before I went Rambo on my head. If it helps I have no idea what my moms race is and my dad is fully from Egypt



Welcome. Beautiful hair


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you both. I'm attempting to grow it back. 

What does these numbers and letters mean?


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:
			
		

> Thank you both. I'm attempting to grow it back.
> 
> What does these numbers and letters mean?



They're classifications of hair... Look up hair type 2b on google and they should come up. 2 is wavy and each letter (abc) is a different level of curliness. My hair is around a 3b so it has tighter curls but no coils like 4a.
Ps I'd say u have about 2b hair.


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 19, 2012)

*Welcome*  here is a guide to hair types
http://naturallydivinebeauty.com/hair-types/curl-pattern-id/


----------



## ashleymichelle1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow. Your hair is amazing..


----------



## Love Always (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice hair, reminds me of my nephew before he cut it.


----------



## candy626 (Jun 19, 2012)

Welcome! It looks like you have coarse 2b/2c hair. Nice and thick.


----------



## Royalq (Jun 19, 2012)

I would peg you as 2b. Some wet pictures might help to see if you have any curliness.


----------



## cbanks67 (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow it was really long!


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks all. Idk if these help but the is after washing before brushing


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

Also my hair would come out of braids if it was braided, if that helps


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem - beautiful hair! do you have pics after the big chop? let's see 'em!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 19, 2012)

So what your telling me is that you cut all the beautiful hair off? And you didnt even let anybody make a wig out of it???

ETA: Its $7 now??? I thought it was $6.50???


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks like a 2b, very pretty.


----------



## JudithO (Jun 19, 2012)

errrm... Where's that popcorn gif?? 

aasem Your hair is beautiful .. Not a hair typing expert so I can't help. Remind me why you hacked it off again?


----------



## BlaqBella (Jun 19, 2012)

Grow it back! lol


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 19, 2012)

....I swear there should be LAWS against cutting off hair like that!!  Where can this crime be reported?!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 19, 2012)

welcome! great hair! i say 2b/2c. 

what products do you use?  and don't worry about cutting, i'm sure it will grow back in no time!  my hair is growing back from cutting it completely down to a bald fade too.


----------



## Dposh167 (Jun 19, 2012)

WOW..that's some thick gorgeous hair. I need to get that thickness


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 19, 2012)

Ahhhh your hair was so full and gorgeous!! It will grow back quickly. 

Oh, and the celestial tats are awesome.


----------



## amwcah (Jun 19, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> ....I swear there should be LAWS against cutting off hair like that!!  Where can this crime be reported?!



  Welcome to LHCF Aasem!


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jun 19, 2012)

I would say in the type 2 as well. One thing for sure you would have made one of three things: 1) save a horse ( lol... Thinking of Martin Lawrence), 2) made someone a happy weave wearer,or 3) truly blessed some cancer survivor with a very nice wig. You have beautiful hair. How do you care for your hair? My reasons for asking is not that I have the same type, it is just that I many men do minimal to their hair and it often seems to out grow many females and in a lot of cases look better. Also, a guy  on this forum what would you say have learned about hair or women for that matter... Smiling I know that is a loaded question and please everyone let him honestly speak and want to stay on here. It is nice having you here.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 19, 2012)

Beautiful hair!  So pretty! Don't know why I get mad when I see a guy with such pretty a** hair. 

Hope you at least sold your hair! LOL  I say 2B because its more wavy than curly


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 19, 2012)

Looking aight with that pic with the glasses.  just sayin. Lol

Yeah... Damn. I have nothing to add to this thread.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 19, 2012)

pookaloo83  hot mess!

Omg....

Anyways i'm gonna go out on a limb here and say you might actually be a 2c/3a. Only because you said you brush your hair. Brushes are not good for curly hair. Also...when you get a nice regimen going and get your hair hydrated more, you will see more curl definition. I have a patch of 3b in the front part of my hair....when i first big chopped i could not get those curls to curls for nothing!!! But i started doing the Curly Girl method and they went from being 2c-ish to 3b-ish.

You might wanna try the CG method once your hair grows out (well CB for you)

 to the board homie!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 19, 2012)

Where's the bald pics?

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## CaliiSwagg (Jun 19, 2012)

A mans 

aasem
loving the tats


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 19, 2012)

I think its a consensus, you look to have 2c/3a hair which is in the wavy hair family; but its also coarse and thick.  Why did you cut your strength Sampson?  That was a pretty head of hair.


----------



## LexiDior (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem 

Good God that pretty!! Some of us are dieing to get there and you cut urs off?? Man nothing would ever make me cut off long hair like that.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 19, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> I think its a consensus, you look to have 2c/3a hair which is in the wavy hair family; but its also coarse and thick.  *Why did you cut your strength Sampson?  *That was a pretty head of hair.



LMAO


----------



## Orchid1992 (Jun 19, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Where's the bald pics?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## DrC (Jun 19, 2012)

Welcome OP..... 






Let me park my big arse here.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 19, 2012)

DrC said:


> Welcome OP.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Die!!


----------



## Raspberry (Jun 19, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:


> So what your telling me is that you cut all the beautiful hair off?* And you didnt even let anybody make a wig out of it*???



This is the first thing I thought.. that virgin Cambo-Brazililan wave he has is not a game , someone would pay top $$ for it.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jun 19, 2012)

Virtuenow, you look just like someone I know but I cannot see you pic real good.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 19, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> This is the first thing I thought.. that virgin Cambo-Brazililan wave he has is not a game , someone would pay top $$ for it.



I know! I would wear the sh*t outta his hair. How dare he just throw it in the trash? Thats that real virginn Egyptian Wave right there. And he just threw that sh*t away like it was crackhead hair.


----------



## runwaydream (Jun 19, 2012)

Wheres the "this gun be good" gif when you need it?


----------



## bosswitch (Jun 19, 2012)

Y'all need to calm down...

He's a guy, with 2c/3a hair. End of thread.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 19, 2012)

In on the ratchetness that will happen in dis here thread.


----------



## CaliiSwagg (Jun 19, 2012)

deleted.

......


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Amerie2304 (Jun 19, 2012)

Raspberry said:


> This is the first thing I thought.. *that virgin Cambo-Brazililan wave he has is not a game* , someone would pay top $$ for it.


 


KurlyNinja said:


> I know! I would wear the sh*t outta his hair. How dare he just throw it in the trash? *Thats that real virginn Egyptian Wave right there*. And he just threw that sh*t away like it was crackhead hair.


----------



## manter26 (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh, so that's why this thread is so long... :scratchch:

I'll probably be back. 

Nice hair OP! I think the others are spot on.


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

Im at work and don't have the time to reply to everyone specifically but here's the bald pics the mid one is the now because I wanted to start over


----------



## yorkpatties (Jun 19, 2012)

runwaydream said:


> Wheres the "this gun be good" gif when you need it?



OMG @ your siggy!  LOL


----------



## PinkyPromise (Jun 19, 2012)

. .let me come and play the playstation with you  . .nice hair btw


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow! Nice hair OP


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 19, 2012)

I'll pass. 

Your hair will grow back to how it was in no time. I say 6-8 months. Tops. Happy hair growing!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## **SaSSy** (Jun 19, 2012)

You look like a 2c or maybe 3a. Welcome to the board aasem hope you can hang cause some of these women on here will eat you alive!


----------



## yorkpatties (Jun 19, 2012)

OP your hair looks cute short too. I think that's 2C. Good luck on whatever your plans you're hoping to accomplish for it.


----------



## MsLauren (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice hair OP!

Sidenote: I think I'll take a seat right here


----------



## abcd09 (Jun 19, 2012)

Just wondering aasem, what frustrated you about your hair that made you cut it? Were you having problems with it?


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice hair OP!  Why did you cut it?


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

It wasn't I'm a style it was just a ponytail and it was really rugged and unnamable able. People look at me as a hoodlum already for the tattoos the rough hair didn't contribute


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 19, 2012)

HOLY SHMIRFFNOFF!!!!!!!!!!

*ahem*
why hello OP
my what lovely hair you have
my what a lovely smile that is
man OP got me singing johnny gill up in here" you got me sayin myyy my myyyyy my my my myyy......oh weeee--oo-weee-oooo..you sure look good tonigghhht...and youre so damn fiiiiinne...oooh--wee-oo--weee--ooooo......"

well...thats all i came in here to say...


----------



## halee_J (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice hair! It'll grow back in no time, lots of great tips here  Welcome to the forums


----------



## Americka (Jun 19, 2012)

*toast* Stay thirsty, my friends...

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## meesch (Jun 19, 2012)

Americka said:
			
		

> *toast* Stay thirsty, my friends...
> 
> Sent from my Toshiba Thrive



do they know that we can see them? 

a little decorum, girls. sheesh.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 19, 2012)

Americka said:


> *toast* Stay thirsty, my friends...
> 
> Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


 

LMBAO!!!!!!


----------



## kweenameena (Jun 19, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> *I'll pass.*
> 
> Your hair will grow back to how it was in no time. I say 6-8 months. Tops. Happy hair growing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## RocStar (Jun 19, 2012)

Nobody told me it was


----------



## MrsIQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Just poured myself a big ole mug of green tea and am taking a seat. 

So glad I was off work for dis 1 hurr!

Braided up until I feel like combing my hair!!!!!


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 19, 2012)

Americka said:


> *toast* Stay thirsty, my friends...
> 
> Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


 
im not thirsty im just saying hes cute theres nothing wrong with that hey i just like to speak my mind
the real thirsty ones are the ones that are gonna be PM'ing him within the next couple of days.hopefully if hes kind enough he wont out them lol


----------



## Guinan (Jun 19, 2012)

Maybe they thought they were paying for match.com


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 19, 2012)

Is that necessary, I think everyone is just having fun.  If you guys are really concerned, how about sending a pm to those people.  Perhaps chiming in w/a welcome or some help for the newbie would be a better contribution to the thread.


----------



## PretteePlease (Jun 19, 2012)

:welcome3: to the new member You are in the 2/3 fam

       
That's for those that hunger and thirst for they shall be filled


----------



## My Friend (Jun 19, 2012)

DrC said:


> Welcome OP.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Why you got me choking on my green smoothie ? Gal, stop it!!!!


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 19, 2012)

PinkyPromise said:


> . .let me come and play the playstation with you  . .nice hair btw


----------



## Americka (Jun 19, 2012)

niqu92 said:
			
		

> im not thirsty im just saying hes cute theres nothing wrong with that hey i just like to speak my mind
> the real thirsty ones are the ones that are gonna be PM'ing him within the next couple of days.hopefully if hes kind enough he wont out them lol



Chile, you were singing Johnny Gill to him...

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 19, 2012)

MrsIQ said:
			
		

> Just poured myself a big ole mug of green tea and am taking a seat.
> 
> So glad I was off work for dis 1 hurr!
> 
> Braided up until I feel like combing my hair!!!!!



Scoot over. I'll pick up some scones to go with the tea.


----------



## Tamrin (Jun 19, 2012)

And throughout LHCF echoes the sound of panties dropping to the ground.


----------



## empressri (Jun 19, 2012)

WOW at some of these comments...just wow. How DARE yall say he's cute! You heathens! Trollops!! Loose women!! Your mommas raised you better than that!!


I'm going for 2 strictly because even cut short, your hair is still in big waves.


----------



## CaliiSwagg (Jun 19, 2012)

This thread just made my day

Ya'll a damn trip without the luggage.


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the welcomes guys. That's my hair when wet if it helps


----------



## nappystorm (Jun 19, 2012)

Americka said:


> Chile, you were singing Johnny Gill to him...
> 
> Sent from my Toshiba Thrive





I love me some Johnny. As you were


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey, I tell the girls here (if they show their face) that they're pretty. What makes it so different if it's a man?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> Thanks for all the welcomes guys. That's my hair when wet if it helps









And you know how to pull to show us length! Gon head nah!


----------



## MrsIQ (Jun 19, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> And you know how to pull to show us length! Gon head nah!



You gone break out Dr. Cornell, huh 

Braided up until I feel like combing my hair!!!!!


----------



## abcd09 (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> It wasn't I'm a style it was just a ponytail and it was really rugged and unnamable able. People look at me as a hoodlum already for the tattoos the rough hair didn't contribute


So it sounded like you needed some moisture. Do you ever deep condition your hair (leave in the conditioner for around 15-30 minutes). Or maybe it just got too long for your preferences. 

I don't know that much about hairstyles for men though.


----------



## Tamrin (Jun 19, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> Hey, I tell the girls here (if they show their face) that they're pretty. What makes it so different if it's a man?



Shallap Shallap Shallap ( in my haitian accent)

I saw this and burst out laughing.


----------



## Funmiloves (Jun 19, 2012)

Welcome aasem it's fun in here and you'll get lots of help with your hair journey.

Ladies - you girls are hilarious!


----------



## Guinan (Jun 19, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> And you know how to pull to show us length! Gon head nah!


 


Ok I am seriously dying right now


----------



## CaliiSwagg (Jun 19, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


> And you know how to pull to show us length! Gon head nah!


 
 I was thinking the same thing!! Like... hol up... how long has bruh man been lurkin? He is like low key a veteran


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

Lol these are pics from My Facebook lol


----------



## Lucie (Jun 19, 2012)

How did you find out about LHCF? Welcome to the forum. I'd love to see what your PMs look like from all of the dehydration. 

You look like a 2c. Did you need to spend $7 for that. Sorry, I am leery of newbies that are men. I hope you are legit, LOL!


----------



## Tamrin (Jun 19, 2012)

Lucie said:


> How did you find out about LHCF? Welcome to the forum. I'd love to see what your PMs look like from all of the dehydration.
> 
> You look like a 2c. Did you need to spend $7 for that. Sorry, I am leery of newbies that are men. I hope you are legit, LOL!



Gade fe respe'w tifi. Map rele LunadeMiel for you.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 19, 2012)

I remember the last man that was here. I wonder what happened to him??? He was a friend of a member here. Eisani I think. 


Lol


----------



## runwaydream (Jun 19, 2012)

ya'll thirsty huh?


----------



## snillohsss (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> Thanks for all the welcomes guys. That's my hair when wet if it helps



pulling that hair down to the small of your back in the shower eh? 

Im surprised at the thirst in this thread....I mean... y'all can't tell!? 

nice hair OP...welcome to LHCF!


----------



## runwaydream (Jun 19, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> I remember the last man that was here. I wonder what happened to him??? He was a friend of a member here. Eisani I think.
> 
> 
> Lol




i think he got ran off bc he didn't have 2c hair or some ****.


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

I googled hair forums. I was desperate in finding out how to treat and style it because I don't feel like myself with short hair. I was considering just getting a reggae perm and dreadlocks this time around. Also to the how did I treat it question, I didn't I didn't even use conditioner just shampoo


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Jun 19, 2012)

snillohsss said:


> pulling that hair down to the small of your back in the shower eh?
> 
> Im surprised at the thirst in this thread.
> 
> nice hair OP...welcome to LHCF!



I'm not.  


Like she said, nice hair OP!  Please don't be pimping these chicks by private messages.  LHCF is NOT ready for a brawl over a man.  We don't have enough act right for al of that.    J/K!


----------



## snillohsss (Jun 19, 2012)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> I'm not.
> 
> 
> Like she said, nice hair OP!  Please don't be pimping these chicks by private messages.  LHCF is NOT ready for a brawl over a man.  We don't have enough act right for al of that.    J/K!



Even if he gets a slew of PM's...methinks he isn't going to take any of the _*ladies*_ up on any potential pimping.


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 19, 2012)

Americka said:


> Chile, you were singing Johnny Gill to him...
> 
> Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


 

oh gosh i was just having a little fun sheesh lol  so i cant sing johnny gill now?i didnt knw it was like dat
in the ET forum yall worshiping michael fassabaassapender whatevr his name is peen and i take no part in such foolishness but i cant sing johnny gill to the new guy???  

lool i am not thirsty thankyou if i was thirsty i wouldve been singing My neck,My back lick my pu$$y and my crack and wouldve send him a PM stat.


----------



## coyacoy (Jun 19, 2012)

snillohsss said:
			
		

> pulling that hair down to the small of your back in the shower eh?
> 
> Im surprised at the thirst in this thread....I mean... y'all can't tell!?
> 
> nice hair OP...welcome to LHCF!



Lol.....awww snizzle

@snillohss I'm on my phone so can't give u the spank emoticon ;-)


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Jun 19, 2012)

snillohsss said:


> Even if he gets a slew of PM's...methinks he isn't going to take any of the _*ladies*_ up on any potential pimping.




LAWD!  I'm done for the day!


Here you go!  

....../
___/
l    l


----------



## nappystorm (Jun 19, 2012)

niqu92 said:


> oh gosh i was just having a little fun sheesh lol  so i cant sing johnny gill now?i didnt knw it was like dat
> in the ET forum yall worshiping michael fassabaassapender whatevr his name is peen and i take no part in such foolishness but i cant sing johnny gill to the new guy???
> 
> lool i am not thirsty thankyou if i was thirsty i wouldve been singing My neck,My back lick my pu$$y and my crack and wouldve send him a PM stat.


Johnny Gill tho?


----------



## Tamster (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> I googled hair forums. I was desperate in finding out how to treat and style it because I don't feel like myself with short hair. I was considering just getting a reggae perm and dreadlocks this time around. Also to the how did I treat it question, I didn't I didn't even use conditioner just shampoo



aasem, welcome. This time around use WAY more conditioner... Shampoo sparingly (I mean, if you wash your hair daily, only use conditioner. Shampoon on the weekends and follow up with more conditioner).

 Your hair will be happier and healthier for it.


----------



## nappystorm (Jun 19, 2012)

snillohsss said:


> Even if he gets a slew of PM's...methinks he isn't going to take any of the _*ladies*_ up on any potential pimping.


That's not nice  besides we have all kinds of "ladies" on LHCF. I know of two and I suspect one of my favorite rainbow bloggers is a member too.


----------



## runwaydream (Jun 19, 2012)

snillohsss said:


> Even if he gets a slew of PM's...methinks he isn't going to take any of the _*ladies*_ up on any potential pimping.


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 19, 2012)

oooh and btw OP im giving you the side eye for posting so many pics of yourself..hmmmm eheeeehh i see you..you sure you came here juuuust for hair 

but just in case youre interested in the womenz on here we have women all the way from cali to newyork to atlanta to the caribbean to europe to africa..LHCF is worldwide!and we even have women of various socioeconomic statuses..from LE to UE.basically  you have all these options so youre getting more for your money than any other dating site


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Jun 19, 2012)

nappystorm said:


> That's not nice  besides we have all kinds of "ladies" on LHCF. I know of two and I suspect one of my favorite rainbow bloggers is a member too.



Jia?!  I KNOW she's here.  I don't have proof, but I just know it.


----------



## SmileyNY (Jun 19, 2012)

snillohsss said:
			
		

> Even if he gets a slew of PM's...methinks he isn't going to take any of the ladies up on any potential pimping.








Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 19, 2012)

runwaydream said:


>


----------



## nappystorm (Jun 19, 2012)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> Jia?!  I KNOW she's here.  I don't have proof, but I just know it.


I think she's here too but that's not who I was talking about (it's a friend of Jia's though)  I think he posts in ET to get and pour tea.


----------



## Americka (Jun 19, 2012)

niqu92 said:
			
		

> oh gosh i was just having a little fun sheesh lol  so i cant sing johnny gill now?i didnt knw it was like dat
> in the ET forum yall worshiping michael fassabaassapender whatevr his name is peen and i take no part in such foolishness but i cant sing johnny gill to the new guy???
> 
> lool i am not thirsty thankyou if i was thirsty i wouldve been singing My neck,My back lick my pu$$y and my crack and wouldve send him a PM stat.



Unh unh. Ain't no y'all worshiping... Who? Ion't know  who that is! 

You can sing the song. It's the same song Johnny sang to Eddie Murphy on their first date. *raises glass*

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## nappystorm (Jun 19, 2012)

niqu92 said:


> oooh and* btw OP im giving you the side eye for posting so many pics of yourself..hmmmm eheeeehh i see you..you sure you came here juuuust for hair *
> 
> but just in case youre interested in the womenz on here we have women all the way from cali to newyork to atlanta to the caribbean to europe to africa..LHCF is worldwide!and we even have women of various socioeconomic statuses..from LE to UE.basically  you have all these options so youre getting more for your money than any other dating site




The OP is not the only one we see


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 19, 2012)

thank you ..


----------



## Lita (Jun 19, 2012)

Your hair is in the 2's...It will grow back fast..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## manter26 (Jun 19, 2012)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> LAWD!  I'm done for the day!
> 
> 
> Here you go!
> ...




A fancy chair with legs, huh...


----------



## DrC (Jun 19, 2012)

e-panties drop over:


----------



## MsLauren (Jun 19, 2012)

thanks for the laughs


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

Lol I'm actually used to this stuff. Majority of my upper body has tattoos and my race makes me a prime target for the bold girls. 


I just don't know what hair Styles to get that's why I needed to know my type. I get that I'm more handsome with short hair but I hate it


----------



## runwaydream (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> Lol I'm actually used to this stuff. Majority of my upper body has tattoos and my race makes me a prime target for the bold girls.
> 
> 
> I just don't know what hair Styles to get that's why I needed to know my type. I get that I'm more handsome with short hair but I hate it


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> Lol I'm actually used to this stuff. Majority of my upper body has tattoos *and my race makes me a prime target for the bold girls. *
> 
> 
> I just don't know what hair Styles to get that's why I needed to know my type. *I get that I'm more handsome with short hair* but I hate it


----------



## diadall (Jun 19, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


>



I tried to stay out of here, but dang pookaloo83


----------



## diadall (Jun 19, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


>



I tried to stay out of here, but dang pookaloo83


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyway back on topic, what am I gonna do for style? I don't want to ponytail it. So the final verdict is 2c or 2b?


----------



## runwaydream (Jun 19, 2012)

no need for the water, OP already stated he's used to the thirst on account of his mixt-racedness


----------



## nappystorm (Jun 19, 2012)

runwaydream said:


> no need for the water, OP already stated he's used to the thirst on account of his mixt-racedness


Is he lying though? Same thing happened here


----------



## snillohsss (Jun 19, 2012)

Has anyone seen that guy on Youtube who made that song "My P*ssy Smells Like Roses"?  That is who the OP reminds me of.


----------



## getoffmylawn (Jun 19, 2012)

For a guy, what other styles are typically worn by those with long hair? Ponytail or free-hanging and if you like the look, braids. I can't really think of anything else.


----------



## MrsIQ (Jun 19, 2012)

nappystorm said:
			
		

> Is he lying though? Same thing happened here



nappystorm,

That thread was good times. Brings back memories!

Braided up until I feel like combing my hair!!!!!


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

No I haven't entertained anything. I normally don't since I don't judge off looks assuming I'm semi attracted to the person.  

I wouldn't have paid 7 dollars to flirt with the net hotties  when I could do it all day at my cell phone store for free if I wanted to. I'm trying to figure out how to style it while it's short, so I don't look like a retard while it's growing.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Jun 19, 2012)

getoffmylawn said:


> For a guy, what other styles are typically worn by those with long hair? Ponytail or free-hanging and if you like the look, braids. I can't really think of anything else.


 
And headbands to pull it back as it grows.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> No I haven't entertained anything. I normally don't since I don't judge off looks assuming I'm semi attracted to the person.
> 
> I wouldn't have paid 7 dollars to flirt with the net hotties  when I could do it all day at my cell phone store for free if I wanted to. I'm trying to figure out how to style it while it's short, so I don't look like a retard while it's growing.


----------



## runwaydream (Jun 19, 2012)

nappystorm said:


> Is he lying though? Same thing happened here




that thread was pure gold. was it really 3 yrs ago though? omg ive been here way too long.


----------



## MsLauren (Jun 19, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


>


----------



## VeryBecoming (Jun 19, 2012)

Holllllll up, is membership $7 now or is this dude rounding up??


----------



## Cheekychica (Jun 19, 2012)

Yall go hard sometimes.


----------



## runwaydream (Jun 19, 2012)

in a half arsed attempt to be semi useful, having dreads myself, i think its a great styling option, easy to take care of and gives you a look that not everyone else has (depending on where you live) but since you have 2something hair, it'll be more difficult to lock and will take more time and probably not be as neat as someone who has kinkier hair. it can definitely be done tho and if you have the patience, it may be what you're looking for.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 19, 2012)

pookaloo83 you are giving me LIFE with these gifs!


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm rounding up. I'm a big horder on money and it hurts to spend it on a forums membership


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 19, 2012)

I think u could do braids but you need to probably use some sort of holding product on them. Idk because I haven't been able to be successful at keeping braids in my own hair( it slips out no matter how tight they are.)


----------



## Mai Tai (Jun 19, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


>


 


pookaloo83 said:


>


 
I really cannot stand you Pook!!!!!!!


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

Any idea what a perm would do to my hair?


----------



## applebananas (Jun 19, 2012)

snillohsss said:


> Has anyone seen that guy on Youtube who made that song "My P*ssy Smells Like Roses"?  That is who the OP reminds me of.


this dude http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7Q1XszLC9U


----------



## lux10023 (Jun 19, 2012)

why are you on an all female hair forum? a bit weird?

your that vested about your hair practices...that you paid to join this site....


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> Any idea what a perm would do to my hair?



You don't need to do a single thing to your hair except to invest in some Wen, and leave it alone.  It's just gonna be a lil awkward growing in for a while, but then you hit shoulder length, and it's smooth sailing. 


I swear y'all are gonna make me catch an Attack laughing at all these gifs & thirst moments


----------



## runwaydream (Jun 19, 2012)

applebananas said:


> this dude http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7Q1XszLC9U





 if i was the OP i'd be maaaaaad


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't think it's OPs fault that there are thirsty females on this site. It seems like he genuinely came to get help. 

To OP... idk what a perm would do... And do u really mean perm or relaxer? Do u want curly or straight hair?


----------



## nappystorm (Jun 19, 2012)

applebananas said:


> this dude http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7Q1XszLC9U



Lawd...


----------



## nappystorm (Jun 19, 2012)

runwaydream said:


> if i was the OP i'd be maaaaaad


I would too  I had to click off that mess and yall know I love YT ratchetness.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 19, 2012)

You had to spend $7 to find out opinions on your hair type? Do you know how many other hair forums there are that are free...?  NaturallyCurly,Blackhairmedia, Hairboutique, Longhaircommunity...
Not buying it...


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm looking to change its texture. I just don't like it. I want something a little more curly


----------



## MrsIQ (Jun 19, 2012)

applebananas said:
			
		

> this dude http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7Q1XszLC9U



applebananas

#IHATEYOUSOMUCHRIGHTNOW 

You was wrong as &@$& for that pluckery!!!

Braided up until I feel like combing my hair!!!!!


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

Long hair community wouldn't let me post after I registered and confirm email. But I mean it doesn't matter what you buy. It's been done.


----------



## empressri (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm not even going to sit here and judge, come up with motives, call in an expert...but there is a 2-type hair forum on naturallycurly.com and I think you would get more help there. And it's free.

You don't need a perm, relaxer or anything. I get the idea that your hair is coarse and I have no idea what a perm would do to it.


----------



## empressri (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> I'm looking to change its texture. I just don't like it. I want something a little more curly



coarser hair is harder to manipulate. I mean you can scrunch it and use curl enhancing products, like aveda be curly or AG...damn I have to look it up, it's a curl enhancing balm


----------



## manter26 (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> I'm looking to change its texture. I just don't like it. I want something a little more curly



BHM has a section on jherri curls. They'd probably be more helpful over there... There are only a handful of permed members here and they don't post much.

Bhm also has guys so it's not an event when one pops up.


----------



## runwaydream (Jun 19, 2012)

Oooh, OP gettin crunk. He said he's tired of ya'll


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> I'm looking to change its texture. I just don't like it. I want something a little more curly



I mean you could get a curly perm, but I don't think that's what you really wanna do.  Everything else is hair rollers, flexi rods, and rollers.  Your hair is your hair...growing healthy long hair means dealing with what you got.  There are texturizing gels that might give you a bit more curl, but IDK.


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Jun 19, 2012)

My goodness.... What went on in here?


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

It's really not coarse. It wouldn't stay braided. That's the issue I want coarser hair


----------



## manter26 (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> It's really not coarse. It wouldn't stay braided. That's the issue I want coarser hair



If you want to stay in braids, use the small rubber bands on the ends. If your braids are small enough, try using beeswax (just on the tips) to make them stay.  Don't cut your hair blunt. If the ends are a little tapered the braids are less likely to unravel.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> It's really not coarse. It wouldn't stay braided. That's the issue I want coarser hair



So you came to use because you wish to have coarser hair ?
You can't alter your hair texture without chemicals and I've never heard of a "coarsener" .


----------



## candy626 (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> I'm looking to change its texture. I just don't like it. I want something a little more curly


 
All you need is some conditioner and light gel/pomade to give your hair sheen and encourage your natural texture which already has a wave to it.

Definitely no chemcial treatments!


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:
			
		

> I'm looking to change its texture. I just don't like it. I want something a little more curly



Go for the curly perm and see how it works on ur hair. If you don't like it just cut it off... Thats the beauty of being a man. Post pics of the results. Id like to see if it does what ur looking for. White people get curly perms all the time and they turn out great


----------



## Leslie_C (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> It's really not coarse. It wouldn't stay braided. That's the issue I want coarser hair


 
I think your texture as is will be easier to work with it would be with a perm.A relaxer would make it less coarse and a curly perm would make it look like a poodle lol.

Like somebody said before, incorporate conditioner this time around and it will be healthier and you can use curl enhancing products to encourage your hair to curl more. It looks like it has already grown out a lot! How long ago did you cut it off? Did you really shave it?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 19, 2012)

This sounds sooooo familiar lol. A guy joining wanting curlier hair :scratchch


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 19, 2012)

I never heard of sending someone away when they're asking for help here, male or female.  We have all hair types on this board and all kinds of issues.  He's not the first person looking for more texture (kinky or curly).  Braidouts are a great way to get texture w/o using chemicals.  You can braid hair up overnight, secure w/soft pony sox, and release in the morning (weekly between conditioning).  With your texture, the braidouts should last.  A curly perm could potentially give you a poodle look.  You can get dreds w/o the perm, keep looking for someone who knows how to loc if thats the track you go for.  These are just some thoughts, I think your hair looks good both long and short; and a nice texture that you can do alot with.  http://www.tightlycurly.com/welcome has some good tips on defining your waves/curls


----------



## empressri (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> It's really not coarse. It wouldn't stay braided. That's the issue I want coarser hair



Coarse hair is more akin to Asian hair, for example. I think you have the idea that kinkier hair is coarse. Quite the opposite, kinky hair tends to be fine. Coarse hair is resistant and takes more effort to style and whatnot.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2012)

I remember reading about Korean Afro perms.  They are formulated to give your hair a kinky texture. I believe this product was a hot item in Korea.I know that there was a thread about it a few years ago.

Google "Korean Afro Perms", you may get some info on this.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

Platinum said:
			
		

> I remember reading about Korean Afro perms.  They are formulated to give your hair a kinky texture. I believe this product was a hot item in Korea.I know that there was a thread about it a few years ago.
> 
> Google "Korean Afro Perms", you may get some info on this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



This is actually what I was reading last night I can't find the products, or any info on it besides pictures


----------



## My Friend (Jun 19, 2012)

Welcome to the board. I'm sure you'll get all the help you need regarding your hair and so much more


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 19, 2012)

I seriously think u should deal with your own texture for right now sir. 

I'm telling you, try the CG method...Your hair just might be more curlier than u think it is. 

Then from there see if u still want to alter the curl pattern. CG takes about 2 weeks to start really seeing results...I'd give it a month.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 19, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


>


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:
			
		

> This is actually what I was reading last night I can't find the products, or any info on it besides pictures



Wow. Maybe you can talk to some of the Asian beauty supply owners and see if they can order the products for you or give you information on how to achieve the look. Good luck with your search.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 19, 2012)

Um, why in the op profile does it say FEMALE?


----------



## RocStar (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> No I haven't entertained anything. I normally don't since I don't judge off looks assuming I'm semi attracted to the person.
> 
> I wouldn't have paid 7 dollars to flirt with the net hotties  *when I could do it all day at my cell phone store for free *if I wanted to. I'm trying to figure out how to style it while it's short, so I don't look like a retard while it's growing.



Is your store pre-paid or contract?  It makes a difference.  

(Ladies, you can thank me later)


----------



## gabulldawg (Jun 19, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


>



POOK you always tryin to kill me!!!! 



HanaKuroi said:


> Um, why in the op profile does it say FEMALE?



:scratchch


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 19, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> Um, why in the op profile does it say FEMALE?



And it says hair type 1, when this thread is asking what hair type they have?  And they just joined today?  SHE did say she got this guys pics off Facebook so that explains a lot too!


----------



## Orchid1992 (Jun 19, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> Um, why in the op profile does it say FEMALE?


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jun 19, 2012)

Lucie said:


> How did you find out about LHCF? Welcome to the forum. I'd love to see what your PMs look like from all of the dehydration.
> 
> You look like a 2c. Did you need to spend $7 for that. Sorry, I am leery of newbies that are men. I hope you are legit, LOL!



Lucie ou pa bon tande. Tamrin vin pran zanmi'w


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 19, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> Um, why in the op profile does it say FEMALE?


 


bebezazueta said:


> And it says hair type 1, when this thread is asking what hair type they have? And they just joined today? SHE did say she got this guys pics off Facebook so that explains a lot too!


 


Ruh roh, Shaggy...


----------



## Katherina (Jun 19, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> Um, why in the op profile does it say FEMALE?





			
				bebezazueta said:
			
		

> And it says hair type 1, when this thread is asking what hair type they have?  And they just joined today?  SHE did say she got this guys pics off Facebook so that explains a lot too!



I'm pretty sure female, type 1 is the default setting


----------



## abcd09 (Jun 19, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> And it says hair type 1, when this thread is asking what hair type they have?  And they just joined today?  SHE did say she got this guys pics off Facebook so that explains a lot too!




It's a default setting guys. Your profile will say female and type 1 till you change it. Mine said 1a until I changed it too.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 19, 2012)

Okay default. Maybe, but my hubby and son always make sure male is checked.

 However he is posting pics like a boss. <sideeye

 And the naked back picture? Why and when was that taken?


----------



## Orchid1992 (Jun 19, 2012)

this thread is a mess


----------



## abcd09 (Jun 19, 2012)

Come on guys, he wants some advice

Have we ever had regular male members on this forum lol 

OP, most people here aren't going to know anything about Korean perms because many of our hair is already like that. It's not common among black women to get something that makes your hair curlier. You either straighten it, or wear it natural, which is already naturally curly. There's no trying to make hair kinkier on this board, so we have no idea how to help ya there. 

If you want braids, listen to manter (sp?) and continue to condition your hair, otherwise I don't think we know that much about men's styles since, well, we're not men. And there aren't any other men on here either to ask as well. 

So you may not find the advice you are looking for.


----------



## candy626 (Jun 19, 2012)

Orchid1992 said:


> this thread is a mess


 
Yea I'm confused now what is going on? I'm not even sure what the thread is about anymore.


----------



## naheda72 (Jun 19, 2012)

Maybe you can look up Ahmad Givens(real from I love NY) for some hairstyles for men with long hair.  This doesn't help with the kinkiness, but it could give you styling options.


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 19, 2012)

Perhaps you can try an Ayurveda paste.  Amla and Brahmi seem to make my hair more coily.  There are tons of ayurveda threads around here if you're interested.  

I agree with SmilingE, try the conditioner only method and you may be surprised by your hair.

_*goes back to lurking and side-eyeing*_


----------



## Orchid1992 (Jun 19, 2012)

candy626 said:


> Yea I'm confused now what is going on? I'm not even sure what the thread is about anymore.



It's about the OP and his exotical hair woes

Members hopping on his peen like they're home schooled virgins

Members bashing those peen hoppers

And pookaloo83 's funny arse gifs


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jun 19, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:


>


 

*POOK!*

I love you.  And I don't even know you.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow 10 pages? Wish I got some love like this when I first joined. There's enough info here to make you hip length in 2 months.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 19, 2012)

Fine,

I am done teasing and clowning.  

Op there is dome good advice in this thread. Good luck growing your hair out. If you decide to cut your hair after growing it long, MAKE SURE YOU COME BACK HERE TO OFFER IT TO THE HIGHEST BIDDER!

BTW update your profile.

Love, peace and hair grease


----------



## Keen (Jun 19, 2012)

My Friend said:


> Welcome to the board. I'm sure you'll get all the help you need regarding your hair and so much more



I busted out laughing thinking you are wrong for this. But you are so right.


----------



## beans08 (Jun 19, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:


> Wow 10 pages? Wish I got some love like this when I first joined. There's enough info here to make you hip length in 2 months.



Sorry, star treatment is reserved for men wit good hurr and white people.


----------



## leiah (Jun 19, 2012)

Your hair looks like mine would if I brushed it.  Don't brush it.  Detangle it with conditioner when it's wet, put some product in to hold the curl, and air dry it without touching it.


----------



## Orchid1992 (Jun 19, 2012)

Lawd, beans08 just reminded me of that thread a new, white member started. People were calling members "uncle Tom's" for helping the girl out.


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm definitely who I say I am. I've been mobile all day so no updating. If you don't believe me Facebook me "Aasem Deiab"

The thread for me was indenturing my hair so I could figure out how to style it while it's short. Yes I actually want kinky hair. It's more manageable while long.


----------



## God_Favor (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:
			
		

> I'm definitely who I say I am. I've been mobile all day so no updating. If you don't believe me Facebook me "Aasem Deiab"
> 
> The thread for me was indenturing my hair so I could figure out how to style it while it's short. Yes I actually want kinky hair. It's more manageable while long.



You don't have to give your info and you don't have to prove anything. This is ridiculous. Your post got my eye because we have new members everyday that come in with the same questions as a newbie, with little to no replies. 

And as for the pics , I'm sure you did a search and saw newbies posting tons of pics so you followed suit. 

I think you should really need to learn to manage and care for your texture before you experiment with chemicals! 

There is a wealth of info on here. Good luck on your journey.


----------



## manter26 (Jun 19, 2012)

abcd09 said:


> Come on guys, he wants some advice
> 
> Have we ever had regular male members on this forum lol
> 
> ...



Good points. But we do have a few men although they have curlier textures. 

There's tkj25 you can see his fotki here: http://members.fotki.com/tkj25/about/

and applebananas who has a youtube channel I think...

they'd both know more about styling for men.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Jun 19, 2012)

bosswitch said:


> Y'all need to calm down...
> 
> He's a guy, with 2c/3a hair. End of thread.


 

Not just any guy...North Africfan Brotha....I`m baffled...how the heck did you find this site!!! Make sure to invite some more!!!

SIgned.....Congolese(kinshasa), Belgian and English and lineage from Ghana as well.

WELCOME Aasem!!!

Oh and please stay!!! I`m sure you can contribute a lot in the relationship sections.... It would be nice to have a man's point of view on a lot of things.


----------



## PinkPeony (Jun 19, 2012)

What's so hard to manage about your hair OP?
Whatever you do don't brush it while it is dry.
I'd also invest in a good wide-toothed comb and then brush your hair while it's drenched in conditioner.
I don't think we can help you with making your hair coarser but you can learn how to deine your hair so it frizzes less.

I think *twists*would be a good style for you, if you don't know what they are there are tons of youtube videos.


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

I'll stick around a bit since I mean I already paid. 

Anyway when I tried to ponytail it I couldn't make it a smooth one, hair stuck out and everything. I couldn't wear it down because it was at my waste and got in my way, and my bosses boss didn't like it


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> I'll stick around a bit since I mean I already paid.
> 
> Anyway when I tried to ponytail it I couldn't make it a smooth one, hair stuck out and everything. I couldn't wear it down because it was at my waste and got in my way, and my bosses boss didn't like it


 
OK you need to moisturize your hair... deep conditionner. Also putting a little bit of argan oil on the hair before bed time will help the hair be smoother.

If still you have that issue...it`s time to look for a humidiy block...you can start with aveda antu humectant.


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

Can someone direct me to the hair growth tips? After I have a tiny bush I'll start using them lol


----------



## candy626 (Jun 19, 2012)

@aaesm

I know you have been bombarded with responses but if you take anything away from this thread it should be:

1)Purchase and use a conditioner after every shampoo

2)Use a comb in favor of a brush to preserve your natural texture

3)Do not chemically alter your hair. 

If you want to encourage curls/waves, buy some hair gel and google "Scrunching." This technique works well for people with your hair type.


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

Okay I'm home for the night I'll begin answering everyone's questions 1 by 1 all the way back from the first page in order sorry for the delay


----------



## applebananas (Jun 19, 2012)

manter26 said:


> Good points. But we do have a few men although they have curlier textures.
> 
> There's tkj25 you can see his fotki here: http://members.fotki.com/tkj25/about/
> 
> ...




I do not have youtube channel 

 I am a woman.


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

czyfaith77 said:
			
		

> I would say in the type 2 as well. One thing for sure you would have made one of three things: 1) save a horse ( lol... Thinking of Martin Lawrence), 2) made someone a happy weave wearer,or 3) truly blessed some cancer survivor with a very nice wig. You have beautiful hair. How do you care for your hair? My reasons for asking is not that I have the same type, it is just that I many men do minimal to their hair and it often seems to out grow many females and in a lot of cases look better. Also, a guy  on this forum what would you say have learned about hair or women for that matter... Smiling I know that is a loaded question and please everyone let him honestly speak and want to stay on here. It is nice having you here.



What I have learned about hair? With long hair I got compared to a god often whereas short hair I got a sexy lumberjack. 

It seems like everyone wants hair opposite if their kind. The grass is always greener I guess.


What have I learned about women? They love to be challenged, and teased. Lol


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Where's the bald pics?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



Theyre in the thread somewhere lol


----------



## Orchid1992 (Jun 19, 2012)

lol wtf???


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

CaliiSwagg said:
			
		

> A mans
> 
> aasem
> loving the tats



Thank you


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> Thanks all. Idk if these help but the is after washing before brushing



I missed these pics initially. I cannot believe you cut this nor that you want it coarser. I do all kinds of damage to make my hair loose and wavy like that.

Personally, I do not believe you want to make your hair coarser. I think you came here because you know you have the type of hair we love and you wanted compliments and attention.


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> I think its a consensus, you look to have 2c/3a hair which is in the wavy hair family; but its also coarse and thick.  Why did you cut your strength Sampson?  That was a pretty head of hair.



I hated treating it, I wanted change it was hard to manage, everyone suggested it, it was at my waists, I had to wear it in a ponytail always


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:
			
		

> I know! I would wear the sh*t outta his hair. How dare he just throw it in the trash? Thats that real virginn Egyptian Wave right there. And he just threw that sh*t away like it was crackhead hair.



It went to locks of love for cancer kids.


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

PinkyPromise said:
			
		

> . .let me come and play the playstation with you  . .nice hair btw



I only played Soul Caliber lol : D


----------



## Orchid1992 (Jun 19, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I missed these pics initially. I cannot believe you cut this nor that you want it coarser. I do all kinds of damage to make my hair loose and wavy like that.
> 
> Personally, I do not believe you want to make your hair coarser. I think you came here because you know you have the type of hair we love and you wanted compliments and attention.




This...and only a person who's been on LHCF long enough would create a thread title like that.

Is it really 7 bucks now?


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> Is that necessary, I think everyone is just having fun.  If you guys are really concerned, how about sending a pm to those people.  Perhaps chiming in w/a welcome or some help for the newbie would be a better contribution to the thread.



I got exactly 1  Pm since I been here and it was about 20 mind ago lol


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

Lucie said:
			
		

> How did you find out about LHCF? Welcome to the forum. I'd love to see what your PMs look like from all of the dehydration.
> 
> You look like a 2c. Did you need to spend $7 for that. Sorry, I am leery of newbies that are men. I hope you are legit, LOL!



Long hair forums wouldn't let me post so this was second on google, I choked 6.50 up and here I am. I didn't choke it up till I saw the mobile app and thought this was legit


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

niqu92 said:
			
		

> oooh and btw OP im giving you the side eye for posting so many pics of yourself..hmmmm eheeeehh i see you..you sure you came here juuuust for hair
> 
> but just in case youre interested in the womenz on here we have women all the way from cali to newyork to atlanta to the caribbean to europe to africa..LHCF is worldwide!and we even have women of various socioeconomic statuses..from LE to UE.basically  you have all these options so youre getting more for your money than any other dating site



I don't get what the side eye is lol


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 19, 2012)

This is like an ask me anything (ama) thread from reddit.con


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> I got exactly 1  Pm since I been here and it was about 20 mind ago lol











Ok which one of yall was it....


----------



## toinette (Jun 19, 2012)

some of y'all are just so darn extra and rude for no reason sometimes.

OP, try to stop brushing your hair, especially while its dry. Get a wide tooth comb or try finger combing. And you need to up the conditioning. If you wash your hair every day, you should do it with cheapie conditioners such as VO5, Herbal Essences, Suave, etc.. You may find that your hair is a bit curlier than you originally thought. Also you could try braidouts with rubber bands at the end so the braid doesnt unravel. When i was texlaxed/relaxed and wanted to enhance my curls I would also use mousse sometimes. Good luck!


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:
			
		

> I missed these pics initially. I cannot believe you cut this nor that you want it coarser. I do all kinds of damage to make my hair loose and wavy like that.
> 
> Personally, I do not believe you want to make your hair coarser. I think you came here because you know you have the type of hair we love and you wanted compliments and attention.



Not 7 dollars worth. I live in a predom. African American city, which is why I'd like to have dreadlocks. But hey you can believe what you want, people generally have the mindset that everyone it up to no good and it's better to not put anything past anyone


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> Not 7 dollars worth*. I live in a predom. African American city, which is why I'd like to have dreadlocks.* But hey you can believe what you want, people generally have the mindset that everyone it up to no good and it's better to not put anything past anyone










This sounds like a JOKE.


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah because trying to blend in is so far fetched.


----------



## toinette (Jun 19, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> This sounds like a JOKE.



why would that be a joke? People generally tend to emulate what they see around them. We wouldnt have "trends" without that.


----------



## kandake (Jun 19, 2012)

Aasem take yo' butt back to the gym or the cell phone store or something.  All this ruckus got mods closing threads and stuff...


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> Yeah because trying to blend in is so far fetched.




 Dreads and you still wouldn't blend in.

Won't dreads take longer to loc on your hair type? Then again it may be easier to just get a rat tail comb and push upward to get it to tangle.


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

toinette said:
			
		

> some of y'all are just so darn extra and rude for no reason sometimes.
> 
> OP, try to stop brushing your hair, especially while its dry. Get a wide tooth comb or try finger combing. And you need to up the conditioning. If you wash your hair every day, you should do it with cheapie conditioners such as VO5, Herbal Essences, Suave, etc.. You may find that your hair is a bit curlier than you originally thought. Also you could try braidouts with rubber bands at the end so the braid doesnt unravel. When i was texlaxed/relaxed and wanted to enhance my curls I would also use mousse sometimes. Good luck!



The thing about that is rubber bands on the end just takes away from it in my opinion. Also paying for the salon every week would be insane


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 19, 2012)

OMG why are we humoring this like it's genuine???


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Dreads and you still wouldn't blend in.
> 
> Won't dreads take longer to loc on your hair type? Then again it may be easier to just get a rat tail comb and push upward to get it to tangle.



Most likely it wouldn't work out. I'm searching for a way to make it possible.


----------



## Orchid1992 (Jun 19, 2012)

kandake said:
			
		

> Aasem take yo' butt back to the gym or the cell phone store or something.  All this ruckus got mods closing threads and stuff...



Cell phone store!!!!


----------



## runwaydream (Jun 19, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I missed these pics initially. I cannot believe you cut this nor that you want it coarser. I do all kinds of damage to make my hair loose and wavy like that.
> 
> Personally, I do not believe you want to make your hair coarser. I think you came here because you know you have the type of hair we love and you wanted compliments and attention.




serenavanerwoodsen, calling folks out since 2006


----------



## kweenameena (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> What I have learned about hair? With long hair I got compared to a god often whereas short hair I got a sexy lumberjack.
> 
> It seems like everyone wants hair opposite if their kind. The grass is always greener I guess.
> 
> ...



Something don't smell right.

Me thinks OP is here for an ego boost with his exotical good hair and Lumberjack Adonis looks.


----------



## Dposh167 (Jun 19, 2012)

wow....some of yall are being mad extra. the boy is asking genuine hair questions as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## MsLauren (Jun 19, 2012)

kandake said:
			
		

> Aasem take yo' butt back to the gym or the cell phone store or something.  All this ruckus got mods closing threads and stuff...



You need a time out!!!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 19, 2012)

runwaydream said:
			
		

> serenavanerwoodsen, calling folks out since 2006





Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> I don't get what the side eye is lol



Example of side eyes:
















A side eye is the look that someone gives you when they don't believe you.


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

kweenameena said:
			
		

> Something don't smell right.
> 
> Me thinks OP is here for an ego boost with his exotical good hair and Lumberjack Adonis looks.



I don't think you realize that if that was the case I could go to any forum AND NOT pay 7 dollars.


----------



## runwaydream (Jun 19, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Example of side eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




im saving that last side eye for my viewing pleasure


----------



## RocStar (Jun 19, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I missed these pics initially. I cannot believe you cut this nor that you want it coarser. I do all kinds of damage to make my hair loose and wavy like that.
> 
> Personally, I do not believe you want to make your hair coarser.* I think you came here because you know you have the type of hair we love* and you wanted compliments and attention.



Speak for yourself....


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 19, 2012)

RocStar said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself....





Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Orchid1992 (Jun 19, 2012)

It's like sunday around here


----------



## toinette (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> The thing about that is rubber bands on the end just takes away from it in my opinion. Also paying for the salon every week would be insane



I dont like rubber bands either so I get that  But I really dont know of a way for your ends to stay braided or twisted. Maybe if you used some hair pudding or styling paste at the ends? as for the salon, this is where you're gonna have to put in work and try and do your hair yourself. If you can't do cornrows, maybe try twists. Those are way easier and there's a million tutorials on YouTube on how to twist hair and do twistouts. I dont think your hair is long enough for all that now but once it grows long enough you can start doing them. in the meantime, you can take the conditioning advice so that your hair is healthy and retains length and moisture. Or find someone in your neighborhood, one of your friend's sister or whatever, and maybe you could pay her to twist your hair.


----------



## runwaydream (Jun 19, 2012)

Orchid1992 said:


> It's like sunday around here




well since he looks like god more like easter sunday


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 19, 2012)

RocStar said:


> Speak for yourself....



Oh come on, don't act like loose curls and waves don't get drooled over a little ( a lot) more than other hair types. I'm not speaking for everyone but in general this is what I've seen.
The only other thing that will get that much attention is waist length or longer _unstraightened_ type 4 hair.


----------



## hannan (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok, maybe I missed this earlier in the thread but OP, why don't you just do what you did before the chop to grow out your hair? It worked well.


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

toinette said:
			
		

> I dont like rubber bands either so I get that  But I really dont know of a way for your ends to stay braided or twisted. Maybe if you used some hair pudding or styling paste at the ends? as for the salon, this is where you're gonna have to put in work and try and do your hair yourself. If you can't do cornrows, maybe try twists. Those are way easier and there's a million tutorials on YouTube on how to twist hair and do twistouts. I dont think your hair is long enough for all that now but once it grows long enough you can start doing them. in the meantime, you can take the conditioning advice so that your hair is healthy and retains length and moisture. Or find someone in your neighborhood, one of your friend's sister or whatever, and maybe you could pay her to twist your hair.



Are twists doable with my hair?


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

hannan said:
			
		

> Ok, maybe I missed this earlier in the thread but OP, why don't you just do what you did before the chop to grow out your hair? It worked well.



The way I see it is like this, if I did well by accident imagine what I could do with knowledge and trying?


----------



## candy626 (Jun 19, 2012)

This thread if funny. I am starting to think tho...

This may be another one of those threads...


----------



## diadall (Jun 19, 2012)

Aasem,

I think its time you start venturing to some of the other threads on products and styles. That is where the real learning is. I think you have learned all you can in this thread.

There are some challenge threads for growing hair and they offer products and techniques. Just go to Hair Discussion section and view the topics.


----------



## hannan (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> The way I see it is like this, if I did well by accident imagine what I could do with knowledge and trying?



I see . Did it take you long?

I say keep doing what toinette is saying. She's offering some solid advice. Your hair is too short now to really do any styling to it, so just focus on shampooing less often and conditioning, conditioning, conditioning. Maybe shampoo 1-2x a week and condition/moisturize every day.


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

diadall said:
			
		

> Aasem,
> 
> I think its time you start venturing to some of the other threads on products and styles. That is where the real learning is. I think you have learned all you can in this thread.
> 
> There are some challenge threads for growing hair and they offer products and techniques. Just go to Hair Discussion section and view the topics.



I think you're right it has gotten out of hand.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2012)

Dang, y'all trying to run the OP off? OP, have you checked youtube for styling options?


----------



## Orchid1992 (Jun 19, 2012)

runwaydream said:


> well since he looks like god more like easter sunday


----------



## toinette (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> Are twists doable with my hair?



they are, the real question is how much definition you are going to get once you take them out. If you do them on damp/wet hair I dont see why they wouldnt take. The ladies who are relaxed bone straight or near bone straight are still able to wear twistouts so I dont see why you couldnt. There's tons of info here on the board as well as on YouTube so you'll be fine


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 19, 2012)

Platinum said:
			
		

> Example of side eyes:
> 
> A side eye is the look that someone gives you when they don't believe you.



I am crying. Aunt Esther though! Rofl 

Cough cough y'all got my throat hurting. I am trying to laugh quietly. Dang!


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

toinette said:
			
		

> they are, the real question is how much definition you are going to get once you take them out. If you do them on damp/wet hair I dont see why they wouldnt take. The ladies who are relaxed bone straight or near bone straight are still able to wear twistouts so I dont see why you couldnt. There's tons of info here on the board as well as on YouTube so you'll be fine



This is definitely something to consider. I thought I was doomed. But I need to find out what they look like now


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

I youtubed it. Would a twist out be reverse with washing my hair?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:
			
		

> I youtubed it. Would a twist out be reverse with washing my hair?



Yes.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jun 19, 2012)

I was here


----------



## grownwomanaz (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow at the views and reply count...carry on.


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



So did Corbin bleu do that? Do people with dreads wash them or just no?


----------



## hair4today (Jun 19, 2012)

OP, welcome to the forum.  LHCF is a great place to learn about hair health if you stick around.  It will take about a few weeks  to get the lingo and for things to become clear but once you do, you'll become your own expert at managing your own hair which is so rewarding.  In addition to this site, youtube and naturally curly as suggested earlier, I also recommend reading up on the Tightly Curly method.  Its authored by a woman with similar hair texture as yours who mastered the use of conditioner to have unbelievable, long, gorgeous curly locks.  Here is the link if you're interested in learning more about this method...http://www.tightlycurly.com/welcome


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh man you guys are mean as hayle

@aasem go to CVS and buy yourself a $1 bottle of Suave Coconut conditioner. Best dollar you've ever spent. Don't ever shampoo your hair and not use conditioner. That's the worst thing you could do to your hair.

I think that once you start using conditioners you will have an easier time with your hair.  Maybe keep it at your shoulders. I have long hair too and its ALOT of work so maybe you shouldn't grow it out so long. Just my 2 cents. Hope you stick around. Not everyone on this forum is mean LOL

PS - keep yourself safe. You mentioned working at a cellphone store. Please don't give out too much personal info on this site. TRUST ME on this one. The "thirsty" ladies are the least of your worries --> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=495430


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Jun 19, 2012)

Some good advice in here, conditioner is the way to go. Beautiful hair btw

My stomach hurts from Pook and her damn gifs.


----------



## jazzybklyn (Jun 19, 2012)

Smtttt I just read all these pages and all I can do is smh. Some of ya'll are really being rude for no reason. It's not that serious -_- some people said he's cute so what. Whats the problem? Sheesh! And why would it be fake? Even if it is so what. Like someone mentioned this is messy .....Anyway OP (idek what this means lol) I think your hair can stay in braids with a little hold like olive oil edge control or something with that texture. Yea u definitely should condition and moisturize. Maybe something water based. And you can probably just leave it wild until its long enough to braid


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

hair4today said:
			
		

> OP, welcome to the forum.  LHCF is a great place to learn about hair health if you stick around.  It will take about a few weeks  to get the lingo and for things to become clear but once you do, you'll become your own expert at managing your own hair which is so rewarding.  In addition to this site, youtube and naturally curly as suggested earlier, I also recommend reading up on the Tightly Curly method.  Its authored by a woman with similar hair texture as yours who mastered the use of conditioner to have unbelievable, long, gorgeous curly locks.  Here is the link if you're interested in learning more about this method...http://www.tightlycurly.com/welcome



This is worth a try. I would actually brush it with a wig brush when dry for a puffy effect before I put it in a ponytail.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 19, 2012)

applebananas said:


> this dude http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7Q1XszLC9U



Da fuqq?? What in da world am I watching?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:
			
		

> So did Corbin bleu do that? Do people with dreads wash them or just no?



Corbin's hair is naturally curly.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 19, 2012)

applebananas said:


> this dude http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7Q1XszLC9U


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:
			
		

> I googled hair forums. I was desperate in finding out how to treat and style it because I don't feel like myself with short hair. I was considering just getting a reggae perm and dreadlocks this time around. Also to the how did I treat it question, I didn't I didn't even use conditioner just shampoo



aasem.... Start with a good conditioner and use it at least twice a week. Are you adverse to heavy floral scents?  I swear by Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose (you can get I at Whole Foods or VitaminShoppe) but it has a very strong floral scent.


----------



## Tamrin (Jun 19, 2012)

BostonMaria is right you have a very uncommon name and can easily be found. You are on a fun website full of ladies, it is still not harmless. You gave your whole name on FB and with that you left other traces of yourself for other people to find including your work. I do searches for a living and you are too easy to find. On a serious note you should not play with your safety and your personal information. Its all fun and good until something happens. Go back and edit your post so do some damage control.


----------



## Dposh167 (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem
do you have any pics of what you WANT your hair to look like. 
as in celeb pics...or pics you can find on the net


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

poochie167 said:
			
		

> aasem
> do you have any pics of what you WANT your hair to look like.
> as in celeb pics...or pics you can find on the net



Oh man if by the grace of god I had a choice, it would be these curly ones and secondary the straight ones


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

Tamrin said:
			
		

> BostonMaria is right you have a very uncommon name and can easily be found. You are on a fun website full of ladies, it is still not harmless. You gave your whole name on FB and with that you left other traces of yourself for other people to find including your work. I do searches for a living and you are too easy to find. On a serious note you should not play with your safety and your personal information. Its all fun and good until something happens. Go back and edit your post so do some damage control.



Will be done.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jun 19, 2012)

nappystorm said:
			
		

> Johnny Gill tho?



Seems appropriate


----------



## tkj25 (Jun 19, 2012)

hi aasem, welcome to the forum you have a great head of hear! i can def feel where you're coming from, in that i too shaved off all my hair in frustration, and almost immediately set out to grow it back lol.

you've actually gotten many good answers to your questions in some of the posts above. 

*as far as styles, it really depends on how you like to wear your hair & what kind of styles appeal to you? are you adventurous or more conservative?*

do you want it to have some kind of shape as it grows? which might entail getting the services of a stylist. supercuts is an option. they're cheap & have gotten pretty good reviews on this site. 

just make sure any stylist you go to understands you intend to grow long hair, & can detail for you how they can help you accomplish that. 

... or are you comfortable with letting it do it's own thing as it grows. this was my approach, as i'd had some bad run ins with stylists & really wanted to learn to take care of my own hair. 

... or you could do an approach that combines the two. learn to care for it yourself, & go to a stylist for occassional trims (once or twice a year).

styling for men is a different game, because although we can appreciate/love a lot of the styles women can wear, because of the way we're raised/socialized you either don't want to or don't feel comfortable wearing those styles -- especially in public. so *you have to find styles that you feel comfortable wearing & represent who you are. *

i mainly wear twists & braids, although i do straighten my hair a few times a year to check the length/do trims. but i've also come to accept that i like doing some styles that are outside the "norm for men", (waist length yarn braids ) because that's me. you have to find what works for you.

also, it may be helpful for you to come to love the hair that grows out of your scalp. embrace it and learn to deal with it first. you may find it's not as hard to manage as you thought, especially with the right regime for your hair. (you can always come back to chemical options once you learn to care for your hair if you want.) 

*i follow wms: wet, moisturize, seal ... and i guess i can add another "s" for style -- wmss* i wash once a week with conditioner only, or 2-in-1 (shampoo + conditioner) depending on how my hair feels. (i may co-wash/water rinse more in the week, if it's feeling dry.) i follow that up with a moisturizing spray (i make my own, but you can use wave nouveau finishing mist or a product like that) then i seal with a creamy leave-in (usually a botanical/moisturising/smoothing conditioner), or oil (castor/coconut/olive) depending on how my hair feels. then i style in twists or braids. 

but again, this is what works for my hair. some of it, none of it, or all of it may work for you. *with short hair, your regime may be as simple as: wash, condition, add some leave-in & go.* you won't know until you try. you'll go through some trial & error to find what works, but once you do, it'll be easy sailing ... then it's just about retention & patience .

how long did it take you to grow out your hair? because you can use that as a guide for how long it'll take to reach that length again. either way enjoy the journey, you'll learn a lot about your hair & yourself in the process.


----------



## Dposh167 (Jun 19, 2012)

i think you'll be able to get the first pic by a twist out as stated
and the second pic you'll definitely get by a braid-out. (cornrow or braid...then take out when dry).

of course your hair will have to be longer tho. If you do a twist out on your short hair you'll prob just end up with a semi curly top


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

poochie167 said:
			
		

> i think you'll be able to get the first pic by a twist out as stated
> and the second pic you'll definitely get by a braid-out. (cornrow or braid...then take out when dry).
> 
> of course your hair will have to be longer tho. If you do a twist out on your short hair you'll prob just end up with a semi curly top



My thing is if it was possible to alter it so it would be like that hence a perm


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

tkj25 said:
			
		

> hi aasem, welcome to the forum you have a great head of hear! i can def feel where you're coming from, in that i too shaved off all my hair in frustration, and almost immediately set out to grow it back lol.
> 
> you've actually gotten many good answers to your questions in some of the posts above.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your time. I'm not worried about it growing back, I just don't like my hair and would give anything to change it, so I set out to find out my type so I could google what to do with it.


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Jun 19, 2012)

FOR REAL Y'ALL WHAT IN THE HAYLE IS GOING ON IN HERE?! I'm about to start from the beginning. Something ain't right.


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi aasem

Welcome to the board. You pretty much got a good amount of info to start with. It is possible to get to your hair goals, but it's going to take some time and patience. Start off with the conditioner suggestions. Its hard to style youre hair when it's short. 

I hope that you wrap your hair with a du rag, scarf etc at night to keep it from drying out and make sure to oil your hair lightly on occasion. Start off with less shampoo more conditioner for a while and just report back in a couple of weeks if you have more questions. For your hair, you may have it grown to your back by Dec this year. I have native american cousins with hip length hair so I have some ideas of how they keep their hair, but they dont try to make it kinky because it's pretty much impossible. 

Happy hair growing. If you have any other questions dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 19, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:
			
		

> FOR REAL Y'ALL WHAT IN THE HAYLE IS GOING ON IN HERE?! I'm about to start from the beginning. Something ain't right.



Your yelling has me rolling. I can only imagine what you are thinking.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:
			
		

> Lol I'm actually used to this stuff. Majority of my upper body has tattoos and my race makes me a prime target for the bold girls.
> 
> I just don't know what hair Styles to get that's why I needed to know my type. I get that I'm more handsome with short hair but I hate it



Hmmmm.... You said you don't like ponytails, but what about a banded ponytail? I see lots of men with long hair with that style. Or two big braids? Or cornrows....


Or you can shave the sides  and leave the rest long. That would make a statement. 

Whatever you do, use conditioner


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> Thank you for your time. I'm not worried about it growing back, I just don't like my hair and would give anything to change it, so I set out to find out my type so I could google what to do with it.


 
I think once you learn how to properly care for your hair type you may come to love your hair. Shampoo is the devil lol.


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

I honestly don't see the big deal on conditioner. I remember one time before school in HSchool, I washed my hair with it and didn't have shampoo and it's like it wouldn't dry at all that day. I felt embarrassed. That's why I don't use it


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> I honestly don't see the big deal on conditioner. I remember one time before school in HSchool, I washed my hair with it and didn't have shampoo and it's like it wouldn't dry at all that day. I felt embarrassed. That's why I don't use it


 

Do you remember what kind of shampoo it was? And how did you wear your hair that day?

You may really benefit from natural oils like grapeseed, coconut, argon, and olive oil. The shampoo just dries out your hair and makes it frizzy, so to eliminate that you have to limit shampoo.


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 19, 2012)

poochie167 said:


> wow....some of yall are being mad extra. the boy is asking genuine hair questions as far as i'm concerned.



Agreed. Some on this thread are reminders that inferiority complex is a beast.


----------



## tkj25 (Jun 19, 2012)

aasem said:


> Thank you for your time. I'm not worried about it growing back, I just don't like my hair and would give anything to change it, so I set out to find out my type so I could google what to do with it.





aasem said:


> I honestly don't see the big deal on conditioner. I remember one time before school in HSchool, I washed my hair with it and didn't have shampoo and it's like it wouldn't dry at all that day. I felt embarrassed. That's why I don't use it



you've gotta start with your mindset first. you have beautiful hair. learning to appreciate you as you are first -- will do you a world of good (& this really goes beyond hair). your hair's type 2 from your pics, but might actually be a little curlier/wavier with better hydration/care.

the conditioner will help your hair (especially longer hair) be more manageable, not so tangly/knotty. you just have the right one for your hair type. sounds like the one you used before was too heavy for your hair. you'll probably need a lighter one.


----------



## aasem (Jun 19, 2012)

sharmeans said:
			
		

> Do you remember what kind of shampoo it was? And how did you wear your hair that day?
> 
> You may really benefit from natural oils like grapeseed, coconut, argon, and olive oil. The shampoo just dries out your hair and makes it frizzy, so to eliminate that you have to limit shampoo.



Conditioner? It was tresemme. I wore it in a ponytail but the end was like in a curly ball, it looked like a bun from what I could remember, my hair was shoulder length. I can't remember the top


----------



## manter26 (Jun 19, 2012)

applebananas said:


> I do not have youtube channel
> 
> I am a woman.



   applebananas I'm really sorry about that. I apologize. I meant appplecidder.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:
			
		

> I'll stick around a bit since I mean I already paid.
> 
> Anyway when I tried to ponytail it I couldn't make it a smooth one, hair stuck out and everything. I couldn't wear it down because it was at my waste and got in my way, and my bosses boss didn't like it



I know I keep harping on it, but you are getting the fly aways because your hair craves moisture. 

Conditioner, conditioner, conditioner...


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

LMAAAOOO 
yo this thread has me in tears!!!!!!!!BAGAAAAAAAAAH!
who was the person who posted this?!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7Q1XszLC9U

lool ooomg idont remember the last thread that made me laugh so hard loool


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:
			
		

> It went to locks of love for cancer kids.



Aaaaawwwwwww!!!! Ok, I'll stop side-eyeing you.... for now


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jun 20, 2012)

..........


----------



## hair4today (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem, conditioner is the holiest of holy grail for people with naturally curly hair. You'll find that the majority on this board are conditioner junkies. We've come to understand that while shampoo cleanses the hair, the ingredients found in most shampoos strip the hair of its natural oils and moisture leading to dry, frizzy, flyaway hair. Conditioner does the opposite to naturally curly hair, the ingredients will add softness, moisture and tame the frizzies. Try it and you might  just make you fall in love with your hair. One last thing, ignore the negative and focus on your hair goals. The advice you have gotten so far about adding condiioner to your regiment is golden so give it a shot, then come back for more advice as you need it. HHJ.


----------



## candy626 (Jun 20, 2012)

niqu92 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7Q1XszLC9U
> /
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:


> I don't get what the side eye is lol


 
if you live in anywhere in georgia..i can come show you what the side eye looks like first hand...my treat..
lol ok let me stop messing cause i have a feeling sometime in the future..maybe like years from now im gonna say something and LHCFBI is gonna attack me saying "well yo thirsty arse was all ova aasem in that thread back in 2012 ******!" and theyre gonna post the link 

can someone post a gif of a side eye so he can see?im too lazy to look for it lol

ETA: dang i didnt know they blocked the word h3iffa on here wth


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 20, 2012)

Maybe instead of posting outright, you should look and read some other threads about people with your hair type or similar hair types and just participate in threads, that way the focus isn't on YOU. everyone seems to think that a man can't care about his hair. I'm sure the jump offs are flattering but that's not your fault that a lot of women here are throwing their cyberpanties at you. Just try to get as much helpful information as you can from the useful threads and people on the site.


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

candy626 said:


> niqu92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem I'm still stuck on you saying that your race makes you a target for the bolder girls.  What do you think is so irresistible about your race? Do tell. Because quite frankly, though there are cute mixed/latino/light skinned men, I'm not attracted to you in the slightest.


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

RocStar said:


> Speak for yourself....


 

honestly i can kinda see what serena is saying
i already said in one thread if the people on here with 2-3a/b/c hair woke up tommorow morning with 4a/b/c/ hair they would freak out. when newbies post their hair on here its mostly the 3's that get love if i wasnt so lazy i would do a search and post links to prove my point
type 3 hair is mucho loved on this board-im not saying by everybody but it is by the majority.so like i said i can see what shes saying


----------



## aasem (Jun 20, 2012)

BBritdenise said:
			
		

> Maybe instead of posting outright, you should look and read some other threads about people with your hair type or similar hair types and just participate in threads, that way the focus isn't on YOU. everyone seems to think that a man can't care about his hair. I'm sure the jump offs are flattering but that's not your fault that a lot of women here are throwing their cyberpanties at you. Just try to get as much helpful information as you can from the useful threads and people on the site.



The forums a little intimidating from the mobile app


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 20, 2012)

manter26 said:


> Good points. But we do have a few men although they have curlier textures.
> 
> There's @tkj25 you can see his fotki here: http://members.fotki.com/tkj25/about/
> 
> ...





applebananas said:


> I do not have youtube channel
> 
> I am a woman.



 Haha, manter26 @applebananas I think you meant @appplecidder he has a youtube page and does alot of styles.


----------



## aasem (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:
			
		

> aasem I'm still stuck on you saying that your race makes you a target for the bolder girls.  What do you think is so irresistible about your race? Do tell. Because quite frankly, though there are cute mixed/latino/light skinned men, I'm not attracted to you in the slightest.



Then what I had to say on why I think it's attractive would have been of no use to you ;p


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Jun 20, 2012)

niqu92 said:


> honestly i can kinda see what serena is saying
> i already said in one thread if the people on here with 2-3a/b/c hair woke up tommorow morning with 4a/b/c/ hair they would freak out. when newbies post their hair on here its mostly the 3's that get love if i wasnt so lazy i would do a search and post links to prove my point
> type 3 hair is mucho loved on this board-im not saying by everybody but it is by the majority.so like i said i can see what shes saying



Lmfao where the hell is that thread where that girl who KNEW she had some type 3 hair posted asking if she was type 4. And the comments were like:

"OOOOOO NOOO! Not a nap in sight!"

"GORGEOUS HAIR OP!"

Lmfao. I can't with this forum sometimes. I just can't.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jun 20, 2012)

kandake said:
			
		

> Aasem take yo' butt back to the gym or the cell phone store or something.  All this ruckus got mods closing threads and stuff...



Pours likka for "At This Moment"


----------



## RocStar (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:


> aasem I'm still stuck on you saying that your race makes you a target for the bolder girls.  What do you think is so irresistible about your race? Do tell. Because quite frankly, though there are cute mixed/latino/light skinned men,* I'm not attracted to you in the slightest.*



Dang, you took that ish personally.


----------



## abcd09 (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:


> Then what I had to say on why I think it's attractive would have been of no use to you ;p



I believe you have a superiority complex. Please. Do stay on this forum for at least a month more.  Pop into a Beyonce or Kola Boof thread or two. Learn something about "beauty standards" so your undeserving ego can be deflated. And after all is said and done, go have a seat.


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Jun 20, 2012)

RocStar said:


> Dang, you took that ish personally.



Yes. Yes I did. Because although dark girls are not represented in the media, a lot of dark skinned men get PICKED ON as children. And still as adults, by moronic people like him, who somehow feel superior.  "Shut yo dark *** up niqqa" I hear and see comments like this between "friends" all the time. And although men may not cry and complain about it like women do, it definitely does happen, and it does take a toll on them. And then they start to resent their own skin color, and the self hatred begins. I can't stand people like the OP. He's ugly as hayle in the face too. And quite frankly I'm surprised ANY girls approach him at all, because he looks more like Raz B's type if anything.


----------



## aasem (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:
			
		

> I believe you have a superiority complex. Please. Do stay on this forum for at least a month more.  Pop into a Beyonce or Kola Boof thread or two. Learn something about "beauty standards" so your undeserving ego can be deflated. And after all is said and done, go have a seat.



I actually don't throw fuel into the fire so dis b pontles


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:


> Lmfao where the hell is that thread where that girl who KNEW she had some type 3 hair posted asking if she was type 4. And the comments were like:
> 
> "OOOOOO NOOO! Not a nap in sight!"
> 
> ...


 
LMAO YEEESSS i do remember that thread!
i was like wtf is OP serious right now? like damn if her hair is considered 4a then my hair must be like 6abcdef-muhfckn-g by her standards like wtheck.
and then people saying "no naps no naps!" which translates into "good huur good huur you got good hurr so you good!"
but yet whenever someone posts about how 3's are loved on this bored ppl attack them "im proud of my 4a/b hair" ok then why are you showing this chick with obviously 3b hair so much love but yet the chick that just posted a thread about her 4ab hair isnt getting any love. her thread is only 1 page while this chicks is at least 5 freaking pages


----------



## aasem (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:
			
		

> Yes. Yes I did. Because although dark girls are not represented in the media, a lot of dark skinned men get PICKED ON as children. And still as adults, by moronic people like him, who somehow feel superior.  "Shut yo dark *** up niqqa" I hear and see comments like this between "friends" all the time. And although men may not cry and complain about it like women do, it definitely does happen, and it does take a toll on them. And then they start to resent their own skin color, and the self hatred begins. I can't stand people like the OP. He's ugly as hayle in the face too. And quite frankly I'm surprised ANY girls approach him at all, because he looks more like Raz B's type if anything.



See this? Still not feeding in.


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 20, 2012)

what in da hell?!!?? this thread is .......lmao and smh at the same time


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 20, 2012)

What's wrong with being confident??? ....All his comments were mainly what people told him..That reminds me when i was in school when a girl (and her pimple-faced slut bucket friend) in highschool didn't like me and said i was trying to be a manstealer and said "you think you all that"...because her boyfriend liked me ...Beauty is a curse sometimes .....Some people love to pretend their modest when their not, at least he keeps it real, IJS.

Back OT, I think your hair is nice short actually!!...Why do you want your hair long?....if you are going to grow it, maybe leave it at armpit length?


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Jun 20, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> What's wrong with being confident??? ....All his comments were mainly what people told him..That reminds me when i was in school when a girl (and her pimple-faced slut bucket friend) in highschool didn't like me and said i was trying to be a manstealer and said "you think you all that"...because her boyfriend liked me ...Beauty is a curse sometimes .....Some people love to pretend their modest when their not, at least he keeps it real, IJS.
> 
> Back OT, I think your hair is nice short actually!!...Why do you want your hair long?....if you are going to grow it, maybe leave it at armpit length?



Coming from someone whose name is "lighteyedmami"


----------



## Katherina (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:
			
		

> Yes. Yes I did. Because although dark girls are not represented in the media, a lot of dark skinned men get PICKED ON as children. And still as adults, by moronic people like him, who somehow feel superior.  "Shut yo dark *** up niqqa" I hear and see comments like this between "friends" all the time. And although men may not cry and complain about it like women do, it definitely does happen, and it does take a toll on them. And then they start to resent their own skin color, and the self hatred begins. *I can't stand people like the OP. He's ugly as hayle in the face too. And quite frankly I'm surprised ANY girls approach him at all, because he looks more like Raz B's type if anything.*



Wow, really though?! erplexed erplexed

Im not seeing where his posts warranted such a harsh response??


----------



## RocStar (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:


> Yes. Yes I did. Because although dark girls are not represented in the media, a lot of dark skinned men get PICKED ON as children. And still as adults, by moronic people like him, who somehow feel inferior.  "Shut yo dark *** up niqqa" I hear and see comments like this between "friends" all the time. And although men may not cry and complain about it like women do, it definitely does happen, and it does take a toll on them. And then they start to resent their own skin color, and the self hatred begins. I can't stand people like the OP. He's ugly as hayle in the face too. And quite frankly I'm surprised ANY girls approach him at all, because he looks more like Raz B's type if anything.



Ok, you got issues.  How you got all of that from his post is ridiculous.  I suggest you send a letter to Al B. Sure or Christopher Williams to hash out your issues. 



 GIFSoup


P.S. Where is your picture for us to judge?


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:
			
		

> I honestly don't see the big deal on conditioner. I remember one time before school in HSchool, I washed my hair with it and didn't have shampoo and it's like it wouldn't dry at all that day. I felt embarrassed. That's why I don't use it



That's a good thing!!! Curly hair loves moisture. If you want popping curls as we call them, conditioning is the first step. 

And I'm willing to bet money if you stop brushing and use conditioner, you'd be surprised what curls pop up. That's what happened to me. When I big chopped there was not a curl to be seen... Started using conditioner and leaving some in, and I still can't get over how curly my hair is. 

Before and after 
(about six months)


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:


> Coming from someone whose name is "lighteyedmami"


 Well PersuasiveBeauty isn't much better, Now is it???


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:


> See this? Still not feeding in.


 Aasem I added you so that if you have other hair questions you can just write on people's walls and not have a thread turn into this lol. Theres lots of positive info on here that can help you. 

Also with the Tresseme, that is indeed a very moisturizing conditioner. You may be better off with conditioners that are like Pantene Pro V or a cheapie like Suave. 

You may also like ayurvedic powders, which are indian powders that act as shampoos and conditioners without drying your hair very badly. 

Hair butters may also benefit you, butters like avocado, mango, etc. It is a good moisturizer that will tame the frizz and puffiness of your hair.


----------



## aasem (Jun 20, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:
			
		

> What's wrong with being confident??? ....All his comments were mainly what people told him..That reminds me when i was in school when a girl (and her pimple-faced slut bucket friend) in highschool didn't like me and said i was trying to be a manstealer and said "you think you all that"...because her boyfriend liked me ...Beauty is a curse sometimes .....Some people love to pretend their modest when their not, at least he keeps it real, IJS.
> 
> Back OT, I think your hair is nice short actually!!...Why do you want your hair long?....if you are going to grow it, maybe leave it at armpit length?



It's not me. In all honesty I love a girl rubbing her fingers through my hair, I love the attention it garners, I like looking in the mirror and thinking man I'd be a cool dragon ball z character, I feel as though it's me. Superficial reasons mainly but that's life.


----------



## aasem (Jun 20, 2012)

sharmeans said:
			
		

> Aasem I added you so that if you have other hair questions you can just write on people's walls and not have a thread turn into this lol. Theres lots of positive info on here that can help you.
> 
> Also with the Tresseme, that is indeed a very moisturizing conditioner. You may be better off with conditioners that are like Pantene Pro V or a cheapie like Suave.
> 
> ...



I'll accept when I figure the layout out better and how to accept. I think when I have some hair I'll play around with conditioner and hair tonic more lol


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 20, 2012)

niqu92 said:


> LMAO YEEESSS i do remember that thread!
> i was like wtf is OP serious right now? like damn if her hair is considered 4a then my hair must be like 6abcdef-muhfckn-g by her standards like wtheck.
> and then people saying "no naps no naps!" which translates into "good huur good huur you got good hurr so you good!"
> but yet whenever someone posts about how 3's are loved on this bored ppl attack them "im proud of my 4a/b hair" ok then why are you showing this chick with obviously 3b hair so much love but yet the chick that just posted a thread about her 4ab hair isnt getting any love. her thread is only 1 page while this chicks is at least 5 freaking pages



Links?


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:
			
		

> Lmfao where the hell is that thread where that girl who KNEW she had some type 3 hair posted asking if she was type 4. And the comments were like:
> 
> "OOOOOO NOOO! Not a nap in sight!"
> 
> ...



I remember that thread...


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

sylver2 said:


> what in da hell?!!?? this thread is .......lmao and smh at the same time


 
future would be proud of this thread cause so many things r going on AT DUH SAME DAYUM TIIME


----------



## aasem (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm actually quite inspired to keep a pic log of how my hair grows this time. That way I can look back lol


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:


> It's not me. In all honesty I love a girl rubbing her fingers through my hair, I love the attention it garners, I like looking in the mirror and thinking man I'd be a cool dragon ball z character, I feel as though it's me. Superficial reasons mainly but that's life.


 Thats cool, most of us want long hair for superficial reasons, its not like we expect our hair to stop Disease and Poverty , I think with the help of hair forums (this one and others) you will be at waist-length again in no time...your hair seems very easy to manage


----------



## aasem (Jun 20, 2012)

niqu92 said:
			
		

> future would be proud of this thread cause so many things r going on AT DUH SAME DAYUM TIIME



I actually laughed in real life reading this : D


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> Links?


 

awwww man im so lazy im chilling eating my orange and now your asking me for links?  can someone find and post the links????

ETA: @Ogoma i decided to stop eating my orange so ive spent the last 5min trying to find the links but now tht i think about it i think the thread mightve gotten poofed? but let me keep looking....

ETA #2: nvm i found the linkhttp://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=613833


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:


> I actually laughed in real life reading this : D


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:


> I'll accept when I figure the layout out better and how to accept. I think when I have some hair I'll play around with conditioner and hair tonic more lol


 

lol ok no problem

How do you wear your hair now? 

Do you wrap it at night?

Basically put up what you do to it now and we can go from there on texture, length, etc. Do you just mainly shampoo it? And how often?


----------



## aasem (Jun 20, 2012)

sharmeans said:
			
		

> lol ok no problem
> 
> How do you wear your hair now?
> 
> ...



I'm basically bald now but I would sleep on it out when I did lol


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Jun 20, 2012)

So if one of the mixed/yellow skinned members of this board came on here bragging about men like her because of her race, no one would check her on it? For real?


----------



## Dposh167 (Jun 20, 2012)

RocStar said:


> Ok, you got issues.  How you got all of that from his post is ridiculous.  I suggest you send a letter to Al B. Sure or Christopher Williams to hash out your issues.
> 
> 
> 
> GIFSoup



.... 
 The way Al B is tossing his hands in his hair...he is "suggesting" he has good hair too. yea write that letter. how dare he


----------



## abcd09 (Jun 20, 2012)

Dammit people. I've had my nightcap rum and coke and am ready for bed


BUT HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO GO TO BED NOW


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Jun 20, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> Well PersuasiveBeauty isn't much better, Now is it???



The fact that you can't see the connotation implied behind your name is miraculous.


----------



## runwaydream (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:


> Yes. Yes I did. Because although dark girls are not represented in the media, a lot of dark skinned men get PICKED ON as children. And still as adults, by moronic people like him, who somehow feel superior.  "Shut yo dark *** up niqqa" I hear and see comments like this between "friends" all the time. And although men may not cry and complain about it like women do, it definitely does happen, and it does take a toll on them. And then they start to resent their own skin color, and the self hatred begins. I can't stand people like the OP. He's ugly as hayle in the face too. And quite frankly I'm surprised ANY girls approach him at all,* because he looks more like Raz B's type if anything.*


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty....I think thats where we disagree though, I personally don't find it "bragging" if you are just saying what people have told you...its not like he came in here like "What up bishes, im about to grace ya'll with my presense"....Why did what he said (or i said) offend you soo much....thats bizarre...Not to mention why do you keep bringing up complexion, and why is me being "yellow" important?... It just seems to me like your really angry, and i don't get WHY erplexed


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:


> So if one of the mixed/yellow skinned members of this board came on here bragging about men like her because of her race, no one would check her on it? For real?



 See, I didn't understand what Aasem meant; but I don't think he was saying what you think.  In his first post he seems to say he is not sure what his race is, only that he knows his father is from Egypt (which is not a race in and of itself).  As I understand, most modern day Egyptians are Indian/Asian people.  They are not the same as the original Egyptians which would be of a black/African descent.  So, Aasem, if you don't mind my asking, what is your ethnic background?  Anyhoo, I think he was just saying he has an exotic or ambiguous (ethnic) look which makes him stand out in a predominately black area.


----------



## aasem (Jun 20, 2012)

Persuasives posts seems a little staged. I have a feel no matter what I said or anyone who defends me she would have made a post of the similar. Like because nothing I said had anything to do with any color lol


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:


> I'm basically bald now but I would sleep on it out when I did lol


 

lol ok thats a no no if you sleep on cotton. If you have satin sheets, etc it's a little better because it doesnt dry your hair. 

At night you may need to tie your hair down with something like this. 






This will keep your hair from getting wild in the morning.


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:


> I'm basically bald now but I would sleep on it out when I did lol



For starters, you should get a satin or silk pillow case and start sleeping on that.  Cotton pillows suck the moisture out of your hair and snag/pull leave you w/rough hair in morning.


----------



## aasem (Jun 20, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> See, I didn't understand what Aasem meant; but I don't think he was saying what you think.  In his first post he seems to say he is not sure what his race is, only that he knows his father is from Egypt (which is not a race in and of itself).  As I understand, most modern day Egyptians are Indian/Asian people.  They are not the same as the original Egyptians which would be of a black/African descent.  So, Aasem, if you don't mind my asking, what is your ethnic background?  Anyhoo, I think he was just saying he has an exotic or ambiguous (ethnic) look which makes him stand out in a predominately black area.



I only know that I am half Egyptian. The rest is a mystery. I guess that's where the somewhat curls come from because my day had a full on curly head and my moms is full in straight.


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:


> So if one of the mixed/yellow skinned members of this board came on here bragging about men like her because of her race, no one would check her on it? For real?


 
i dont think any member would be bold enough to do that

the day a member does that...that thread will be at least 20pages of pure entertainment ..cant wait for tht day...


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 20, 2012)

RocStar said:


> Ok, you got issues.  How you got all of that from his post is ridiculous.  I suggest you send a letter to Al B. Sure or Christopher Williams to hash out your issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've seen her and she's nothing short of beautiful .
Not that that gives anyone permission to call another person ugly but just saying.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:


> The fact that you can't see the connotation implied behind your name is miraculous.


 Whats "Miraculous" is that you insulted a name that is very close to yours.....being a "lighteyedmami" is just as superficial as being a "persuasivebeauty"


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:


> I only know that I am half Egyptian. The rest is a mystery. I guess that's where the somewhat curls come from because my day had a full on curly head and my moms is full in straight.



So you've seen your mother but you don't know have any idea what race she is? What part of Egypt is your family from?
Color me confounded.


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Jun 20, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> Whats "Miraculous" is that you insulted a name that is very close to yours.....being a "lighteyedmami" is just as superficial as being a "persuasivebeauty"



......You are about two stairs short of a flight. Either that or you are just putting up an act.


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 20, 2012)

niqu92 said:


> i dont think any member would be bold enough to do that
> 
> the day a member does that...that thread will be at least 20pages of pure entertainment ..cant wait for tht day...


 

That would be an epic day indeed. Oh man! 

There needs to be a thread to remember all of those epic historic threads in LHCF history just for laughs, and for those who werent around when all of that stuff happened.


----------



## runwaydream (Jun 20, 2012)

now this boy have ya'll fightin each other. LAWD. see what happens when we get some peen on this forum.


----------



## aasem (Jun 20, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:
			
		

> So you've seen your mother but you don't know have any idea what race she is? What part of Egypt is your family from?
> Color me confounded.



Mom was adopted if you must question, I refuse to answer past that on her side. My dad is from Cairo.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 20, 2012)

runwaydream said:


> now this boy have ya'll fightin each other. LAWD. see what happens when we get some peen on this forum.


  OMG!!!!


----------



## runwaydream (Jun 20, 2012)

if you dont know your parents race, that surely means there are family issues and i can see why he wouldnt want to discuss it further.


----------



## RocStar (Jun 20, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I've seen her and she's nothing short of beautiful .
> Not that that gives anyone permission to call another person ugly but just saying.



No offense to your taste, but I have seen what you call ugly, cute, beautiful, etc., and we do not have the same thought process.

I would like to judge on my own.


----------



## abcd09 (Jun 20, 2012)

We are like a dysfunctional family family on lhcf. The kind where you love em, but hey, you wouldn't dare invite any of your friends over for Christmas dinner.


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:


> Lol I'm actually used to this stuff. Majority of my upper body has tattoos and *my race* makes me a prime target for the bold girls.
> 
> 
> I just don't know what hair Styles to get that's why I needed to know my type. I get that I'm more handsome with short hair but I hate it



Perhaps you missed this post...

virtuenow


----------



## aasem (Jun 20, 2012)

runwaydream said:
			
		

> now this boy have ya'll fightin each other. LAWD. see what happens when we get some peen on this forum.



It's only right that I go insult him and then make a post leaving subject even though he's said nothing of the sort right?


----------



## hannan (Jun 20, 2012)

My mind has exploded in this thread.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 20, 2012)

RocStar said:


> No offense to your taste, but I have seen what you call ugly, cute, beautiful, etc., and we do not have the same thought process.
> 
> I would like to judge on my own.



Not sure what you're implying here but since she isn't a black man we can assume that my idea if beauty goes in general agreement at least with everyone else, right .
Either way, no two people have the same taste so that's kinda silly. All I'm saying is, she isn't sitting in a glass house calling anyone ugly .


----------



## aasem (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:
			
		

> Perhaps you missed this post...
> 
> virtuenow



I'm curious does that post say anything about me being better than a person of a darker breed? Lol


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 20, 2012)

abcd09 said:


> We are like a dysfunctional family family on lhcf. The kind where you love em, but hey, you wouldn't dare invite any of your friends over for Christmas dinner.


 



That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:


> ......You are about two stairs short of a flight. Either that or you are just putting up an act.


 WOOHSAH!!!!!! .....You have a nice night dear


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 20, 2012)

runwaydream said:


> if you dont know your parents race, that surely means there are family issues and i can see why he wouldnt want to discuss it further.



but that implies that we believe this whole story lol.


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

RocStar said:


> No offense to your taste, but I have seen what you call ugly, cute, beautiful, etc., and we do not have the same thought process.
> 
> I would like to judge on my own.


 
ZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMN!!!!!!



 http://gifsoup.com/


----------



## aasem (Jun 20, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:
			
		

> but that implies that we believe this whole story lol.



It's either that or I'm a master puppeteer,


----------



## runwaydream (Jun 20, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> but that implies that we believe this whole story lol.




serena, do you think something is amiss in the story that was told by him?


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 20, 2012)

niqu92 said:


> ZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMN!!!!!!


 AND ON THAT NOTE!!!!.....GOODNIGHT


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:


> It's either that or I'm a master puppeteer,


 

I believe you are here genuinely, but I can understand why some are skeptical. This forum has seen it's fair share of master puppeteer. We just got through with one story about a master manipulator. lol

Oh and ironicaly, she was part Egyptian or so she claimed.  That doesnt have anything to do with you of course its just ironic. 

But I do believe you are here genuinely and hope you get the answers you seek.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 20, 2012)

niqu92 said:


> ZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMN!!!!!!



I'm not really getting what was so offensive about that...?
I could say the same about anyone's taste on this forum...
I agree, I'm sure our tastes differ considerably, that doesn't offend me at all.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 20, 2012)

Well welcome Aasem D...


----------



## aasem (Jun 20, 2012)

sharmeans said:
			
		

> I believe you are here genuinely, but I can understand why some are skeptical. This forum has seen it's fair share of master puppeteer. We just got through with one story about a master manipulator. lol
> 
> But I do believe you are here genuinely and hope you get the answers you seek.



I thought it was quite funny. I don't blame people, I'm a male invading a female solitude, like Tarzan invading the apes jungle, they attack and test his strength. It's human nature


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I'm not really getting what was so offensive about that...?
> I could say the same about anyone's taste on this forum...
> I agree, I'm sure out tasted differ considerably, that doesn't offend me at all.


 
lol nooo noo im not "zaaamnnn-ing" at you-the way it processed in my mind when the other poster said she didnt trust your taste was " i dont trust your taste because the people who you say are attractive in my opinion arent attractive therefore persuasive beauty must not be attractive so i would have to see actual pictures in order to agree with you" and in my mind i just thought tht was bold lol

eta: not saying youre not attractive persuasive beauty cause obviously ive never seen pics of you but like i said i just thought what the other poster said was a little "out there" or perhaps maybe my mind just processed it wrong...considering its almost 2am lol


----------



## brg240 (Jun 20, 2012)

at this thread, i'm only 7 pages in. You ladies are too much. 

now let me finish reading


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:


> I thought it was quite funny. I don't blame people, I'm a male invading a female solitude, like Tarzan invading the apes jungle, they attack and test his strength. It's human nature


 

LOL and you are truly holding your ground so bravo. Most men high tail outta here. LOL!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 20, 2012)

niqu92 said:


> lol nooo noo im not "zaaamnnn-ing" at you-the way it processed in my mind when the other poster said she didnt trust your taste was  " i dont trust your taste because the people who you say are attractive in my opinion arent attractive therefore persuasive beauty must not be attractive so i would have to see actual pictures in order to agree with you" and in my mind i just thought tht was bold lol



yeah that's what i meant .

as i said it doesn't offend me especially given that i could say the same about her taste.
anyway i'm not e-arguing with you, I like you too much .


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:


> I thought it was quite funny. I don't blame people, I'm a male invading a female solitude, like Tarzan invading the apes jungle, they attack and test his strength. It's human nature



Yup.. Yup. Just human nature. 

I'm sure you're familiar.


----------



## My Friend (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:


> I thought it was quite funny. I don't blame people, I'm a male invading a female solitude, like Tarzan invading the apes jungle, they attack and test his strength. It's human nature


----------



## runwaydream (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:


> It's only right that I go insult him and then make a post leaving subject even though he's said nothing of the sort right?




there was no way this thread was going to stay on topic


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:


> I thought it was quite funny. I don't blame people, I'm a male invading a female solitude, like Tarzan invading the apes jungle, they attack and test his strength. It's human nature



the apes jungle, huh :scratchch? interesting analogy...


----------



## getoffmylawn (Jun 20, 2012)

ooo Lord you might want to edit that last post man...


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 20, 2012)

My Friend said:


>


 


OMG! 

You ladies are too much.


----------



## candy626 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lol, This thread is still jumping off at almost 2am. Wooow.

Y'all leave this man alone. It's not even about helping him anymore. I have a strange feelin this thread is gonna get closed, lol


----------



## runwaydream (Jun 20, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> the apes jungle, huh :scratchch? interesting analogy...





 i was counting down the seconds until someone jumped on that one


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> yeah that's what i meant .
> 
> as i said it doesn't offend me especially given that i could say the same about her taste.
> anyway i'm not e-arguing with you, I like you too much .


 

nooo no i dont think what im trying to say is coming out right because in my mind she was taking a jab at persuasive beauty not you ..ugghhh ok its like 2am over here so at this point idek if what im saying is coming out right

but ohmygah i e-like you too! i would never want to e-argue with you loool


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:


> Yup.. Yup. Just human nature.
> 
> I'm sure you're familiar.


 

LMAAAAAAOOOO omggggggg OMG


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 20, 2012)

candy626 said:


> Lol, This thread is still jumping off at almost 2am. Wooow.
> 
> Y'all leave this man alone. It's not even about helping him anymore. I have a strange feelin this thread is gonna get closed, lol


 A correct feeling is more like it! ...Oh well it was interesting while it lasted


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 20, 2012)

Okay, back on topic.  What is significant about this area of Egypt-- Cairo (hairwise)?


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> A correct feeling is more like it! ...Oh well it was interesting while it lasted


 
heeeeey i thought you went to bed


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 20, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Okay, back on topic. What is significant about this area of Egypt-- Cairo (hairwise)?


 

Good question


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 20, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Okay, back on topic.  What is significant about this area of Egypt-- Cairo (hairwise)?



Nothing to my knowledge but of the few Egyptians I've know in my life all have had very curly hair except one and two of them relaxed their hair.


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Jun 20, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Okay, back on topic.  What is significant about this area of Egypt-- Cairo (hairwise)?



Did you not see the post I tagged you in? Where he said his race attracted bold girls? Did you think you could just hop back into this thread a couple of pages later and I wouldn't notice that you strategically ignored my tag?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:


> Did you not see the post I tagged you in? Where he said his race attracted bold girls? Did you think you could just hop back into this thread a couple of pages later and I wouldn't notice that you strategically ignored my tag?




what have i missed


----------



## aasem (Jun 20, 2012)

Uhhh I couldn't tell you I'd say curly hair lol


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Jun 20, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> what have i missed



Lmfaooooo. She's trying to act like she didn't see the post where he talked about his race attracted bold girls.  She got real quiet after I quoted his ignorance.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 20, 2012)

niqu92 said:


> heeeeey i thought you went to bed


  LMBO!!! Stop calling me out, i was hoping nobody would notice ...I should've been sleep, but instead im in here participating in ya'll shenanigans, (thats right i said ya'll i will take no blame )


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 20, 2012)

I miss the "at this moment" thread. I need a place to bi*ch about my menstrual headache and nausea that I have right now. This sucks.

For now I'll just park feminine issue comments in here.


----------



## runwaydream (Jun 20, 2012)

This boy be having folks strategizin n sh1t


----------



## brg240 (Jun 20, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen
you make me laugh, i love that you are consistent in your posting

op I hope you got some information that will help you. there is a lot of great info in this thread.


----------



## aasem (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:
			
		

> Lmfaooooo. She's trying to act like she didn't see the post where he talked about his race attracted bold girls.  She got real quiet after I quoted his ignorance.



Just saying ignorance means misinformation. My statement can't be ignorance for multiple reasons, you don't know me, you don't know the people who know me. Ignorance


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:


> Just saying ignorance means misinformation. My statement can't be ignorance for multiple reasons, you don't know me, you don't know the people who know me. Ignorance



Oh? So it is indeed a fact? That your race attracts bold girls? Bold girls can't resist you because of your race? Hmmmm interesting.


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 20, 2012)

--------------------------


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:


> Uhhh I couldn't tell you I'd say curly hair lol


 

Theres a chance your hair can develop into a curlier patter with proper care. You may also want to invest in a denman brush instead of a regular one. This brush can make curls more pronounced. It may take months for us to know for sure, but I think you can reach your hair goals with minimum effort.


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:


> Lmfaooooo. She's trying to act like she didn't see the post where he talked about his race attracted bold girls.  She got real quiet after I quoted his ignorance.


 
hmm what page was that on i dont recollect this incidence,iwanna see lol 



LightEyedMami said:


> LMBO!!! Stop calling me out, i was hoping nobody would notice ...I should've been sleep, but instead im in here participating in ya'll shenanigans, (thats right i said ya'll i will take no blame )


 loool its okay i know how you feel...you got off the computer..prob brushed your teeth...put on your night cap..went in your bed...and then..you just laid there and was like
...hmmm...ehhh...dayum......let me go on LHCF to see if things are poppin in that thread


----------



## aasem (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:
			
		

> Oh? So it is indeed a fact? That your race attracts bold girls? Bold girls can't resist you because of your race? Hmmmm interesting.



You ignored the fact that you're throwing the ignorance stone when you should be hit by it. Where did I say it was a fact? Are you daft? Or just trolling to make me be logical with you? Because I never said it was a fact, implied possibly. But you can't imply a fact. Fact is truth.


----------



## aasem (Jun 20, 2012)

sharmeans said:
			
		

> Theres a chance your hair can develop into a curlier patter with proper care. You may also want to invest in a denman brush instead of a regular one. This brush can make curls more pronounced. It may take months for us to know for sure, but I think you can reach your hair goals with minimum effort.



Yep let's hope it goes well this time. I wish I would have held off cutting it


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Jun 20, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Haha, excuse me!  I actually saw that post when Aasem originally posted it.  I was perplexed for a second, but then I remembered it is guy code (they aren't as direct as women in my opinion).    The fact that he alluded to his "race" drawing attention doesn't actually mean "race" b/c he doesn't know his race.  He has cleared that up.  He was just referring to his outward appearance under the auspices of word "race" so as not to confuse anyone.  But it did just that anyway.









Do *YOU* even believe what you just typed?


----------



## My Friend (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:


> Oh? So it is indeed a fact? *That your race attracts bold girls? Bold girls can't resist you because of your race?* Hmmmm interesting.


----------



## ice. (Jun 20, 2012)

Just passin' through:


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 20, 2012)

niqu92 said:


> hmm what page was that on i dont recollect this incidence,iwanna see lol
> 
> 
> loool its okay i know how you feel...you got off the computer..prob brushed your teeth...put on your night cap..went in your bed...and then..you just laid there and was like
> ...hmmm...ehhh...dayum......let me go on LHCF to see if things are poppin in that thread


  Mind reader, Eh??


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:


> You ignored the fact that you're throwing the ignorance stone when you should be hit by it. Where did I say it was a fact? Are you daft? Or just trolling to make me be logical with you? Because I never said it was a fact, implied possibly. But you can't imply a fact. Fact is truth.


 
wow magical lightskinned unicorn 2a hair egyptian man my brain didnt process anything you said since its 2 in the morning but your words look so deep say something morehubbabubbabubbaa


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:


> You ignored the fact that you're throwing the ignorance stone when you should be hit by it. Where did I say it was a fact? Are you daft? Or just trolling to make me be logical with you? Because I never said it was a fact, implied possibly. But you can't imply a fact. Fact is truth.



What did you mean by the statement, "My race attracts bold girls" what did you mean? WHAT DID YOU MEAN?


----------



## aasem (Jun 20, 2012)

niqu92 said:
			
		

> wow magical lightskinned unicorn 2a hair egyptian man my brain didnt process anything you said since its 2 in the morning but your words look so deep say something morehubbabubbabubbaa



LOL I'm dying laughing at my title


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:


> Yep let's hope it goes well this time. I wish I would have held off cutting it


 

Very true. 

Whats done is done and all you can do is get back to your hair goal length the healthy way. First rule to remember from now on, be patient. There are so many times I get frustrated and want to just whack my hair off. lol


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

ice. said:


> Just passin' through:


 
lmaaaaaaaooo omg im crying im crying
this thread *deep inhale* gives me so much..life *exhale*
i dont wanna go to bed now


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 20, 2012)

niqu92 said:


> *wow magical lightskinned unicorn 2a hair egyptian man *my brain didnt process anything you said since its 2 in the morning but your words look so deep say something morehubbabubbabubbaa


 OMG  I'm sooo done with you!!


----------



## abcd09 (Jun 20, 2012)

niqu92 said:


> lmaaaaaaaooo omg im crying im crying
> this thread *deep inhale* gives me so much..life *exhale*
> *i dont wanna go to bed now *


I'm up! Do you have any of that orange left?


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:


> Uhhh I couldn't tell you I'd say curly hair lol



Yeah, I think they keep their curls popping by putting extra virgin coconut oil (evco) on their hair before washing.  Its called a pre-wash or pre-shampoo (pre-poo).  You could just dampen your hair w/a little bit of water and add the evco and leave on about 10min before your wash.  Doing this has moistened my hair so much.  It can be used as a leave in too if u put it on damp hair.


----------



## aasem (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:
			
		

> What did you mean by the statement, "My race attracts bold girls" what did you mean? WHAT DID YOU MEAN?



I meant my race attracts bold girls. But that's unrelated to your spouted ignorance and throwing a stone at someone else.


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:


> I meant my race attracts bold girls. But that's unrelated to your spouted ignorance and throwing a stone at someone else.



You don't see what is wrong with this statement?


----------



## yardyspice (Jun 20, 2012)

At this moment, I'm really mad at some of y'all


----------



## abcd09 (Jun 20, 2012)

@PersuasiveBeauty, do you think it's possible that people who are not black are just oblivious to these things and their meaning? I do. You may have to tell/school him.


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:
			
		

> I meant my race attracts bold girls. But that's unrelated to your spouted ignorance and throwing a stone at someone else.



His statement had nothing to do with color IMO. For example, my brother is dark skinned and he keeps his hair in a fade so u can't see his texture but he gets stopped a lot because he looks exotic. People ask if he's Hispanic or where he's from and a lot of girls like him. It's not color it's mystery


----------



## aasem (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:
			
		

> You don't see what is wrong with this statement?



From a logical stand point who says its not true? It would have to be false to be misinformation aka ignorance


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Jun 20, 2012)

abcd09 said:


> @PersuasiveBeauty, do you think it's possible that people who are not black are just oblivious to these things and their meaning? I do. You may have to tell/school him.



If I try and teach him what is wrong with what he is saying, it doesn't help when other members are running in here caping for him like his name is Gwyneth Paltrow.


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:


> Do *YOU* even believe what you just typed?


 


My Friend said:


>


 


PersuasiveBeauty said:


> What did you mean by the statement, "My race attracts bold girls" what did you mean? WHAT DID YOU MEAN?


 
LMFAAAOOO
ommmgg i really havnt laughed this hard in a lonng tiiimme i literally have streams of tears falling from my eyes like i really dont think yall will ever understand




aasem said:


> LOL I'm dying laughing at my title


 


LightEyedMami said:


> OMG  I'm sooo done with you!!


 
 i couldnt help it okok im going to take a  break now and try to go to bed but im pretty sure i'll be back soon lool


----------



## aasem (Jun 20, 2012)

virtuenow said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think they keep their curls popping by putting extra virgin coconut oil (evco) on their hair before washing.  Its called a pre-wash or pre-shampoo (pre-poo).  You could just dampen your hair w/a little bit of water and add the evco and leave on about 10min before your wash.  Doing this has moistened my hair so much.  It can be used as a leave in too if u put it on damp hair.



So when I have a tiny bush would this still work?


----------



## RocStar (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:


> What did you mean by the statement, "My race attracts bold girls" what did you mean? WHAT DID YOU MEAN?


----------



## abcd09 (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:


> If I try and teach him what is wrong with what he is saying, it doesn't help when other members are running in here caping for him like his name is Gwyneth Paltrow.


Honestly no one is going to learn anything about African American/black racial politics from one night on lhcf


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Jun 20, 2012)

BBritdenise said:


> His statement had nothing to do with color IMO. For example, my brother is dark skinned and he keeps his hair in a fade so u can't see his texture but he gets stopped a lot because he looks exotic. People ask if he's Hispanic or where he's from and a lot of girls like him. It's not color it's mystery



abcd09 You see this? Smh. Goodnight.


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 20, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Yeah, I think they keep their curls popping by putting extra virgin coconut oil (evco) on their hair before washing. Its called a pre-wash or pre-shampoo (pre-poo). You could just dampen your hair w/a little bit of water and add the evco and leave on about 10min before your wash. Doing this has moistened my hair so much. It can be used as a leave in too if u put it on damp hair.


 

I agree. Coconut oil can be your miracle oil. Apply it before you shampoo or just as a moisturizer and you will see a drammatic imporovement. 

How is the climate where you live? Is it hot, mild, humid, dry, or cold? Does it snow there? You may need to change up what you do based on your environment.


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

abcd09 said:


> I'm up! Do you have any of that orange left?


 
 i had 6 oranges and it was like as things got more intense in this thread the more oranges i would cut up. things got so intense to the point where i cut up and ate all the oranges so now i only have orange peels left lool


----------



## cutenss (Jun 20, 2012)

OP, you would have been better off doing research on YouTube.  Less drama   But I agree with washing with conditioner only.  It might have been a little easier to implement some of this advise, if you had asked for help before you cut your hair.  But try this conditioner, and search it out videos on YT.  You can get it at Walmart for about $5.00.  Good Luck


----------



## aasem (Jun 20, 2012)

sharmeans said:
			
		

> I agree. Coconut oil can be your miracle oil. Apply it before you shampoo or just as a moisturizer and you will see a drammatic imporovement.
> 
> How is the climate where you live? Is it hot, mild, humid, dry, or cold? Does it snow there? You may need to change up what you do based on your environment.



It's shifty. Very shifty right now.


----------



## abcd09 (Jun 20, 2012)

niqu92 said:


> i had 6 oranges and it was like as things got more intense in this thread the more oranges i would cut up. things got so intense to the point where i cut up and ate all the oranges so now i only have orange peels left lool


Dang! No wedges to spare?  You must've been Top Chef in your kitchen tonight! Go to bed, I know your arms are tired


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 20, 2012)

niqu92 said:


> i had 6 oranges and it was like as things got more intense in this thread the more oranges i would cut up. things got so intense to the point where i cut up and ate all the oranges so now i only have orange peels left lool



 damn 6 oranges? I want an orange lol.

I'm eating grapes now. I was right about to go smear peanut butter in some 4 day old cookies but I realized I'd finish these grapes. I love grapes so much.


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:


> It's shifty. Very shifty right now.


 

Ok well you will probably have to keep it moisturized but not damp. Coconut oil can still work if you have short hair. It is even better because you can see how your curl pattern can form b y starting to use coconut oil. You can buy it at any health store. Vitamin shop has it, just make sure it is extra virgin coconut oil.


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 20, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> damn 6 oranges? I want an orange lol.
> 
> I'm eating grapes now. I was right about to go smear peanut butter in some 4 day old cookies but I realized I'd finish these grapes. I love grapes so much.


 


mmm Im eating frozen grapes right now.  I only eat the red ones, had a traumatizing experience with the green ones.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 20, 2012)

sharmeans said:


> mmm Im eating frozen grapes right now.  I only eat the red ones, had a traumatizing experience with the green ones.



I have green ones.
 is there something about green grapes I should know? 
I hope not.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 20, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> damn 6 oranges? I want an orange lol.
> 
> I'm eating grapes now.* I was right about to go smear peanut butter in some 4 day old cookies* but I realized I'd finish these grapes. I love grapes so much.


  Thats something i would do!!!!...Are you a college student too?...LMBO


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 20, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I have green ones.
> is there something about green grapes I should know?
> I hope not.


 

No just something that happened to my sister and I when we were younger. We were eating the green ones and a live spider jumped out of them. She doesnt eat the green ones anymore either. 

I have a terrible fear of spiders,and Im sure to check all of my grapes very thoroughly now.


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:
			
		

> abcd09 You see this? Smh. Goodnight.



You seem to think that people are saying that something other than black is better. That is by no means what I am saying. I HATE when people question my heritage. BUT that doesn't change the attraction and mystery of it. It even works the other way around. When people see a  white or hispanic person with kind of kinky hair or a bronzed skin tone or bigger lips, they become fascinated asking if they're black... Idk if you've seen this but I see this A LOT in southern California. It's mystery not race or color


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

abcd09 said:


> Dang! No wedges to spare? You must've been Top Chef in your kitchen tonight! Go to bed, I know your arms are tired


 
lool you shouldve seen me go at it it was like with each post i was like "ohmygawd!" and cut up another orange and i was sitting in front of my computer eating them with this look on my face


 GIFSoup
now i have orange drippings on my kitchen counter cause i was in too much of a rush to cut the oranges on the cutting board lol 


SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> damn 6 oranges? I want an orange lol.
> 
> I'm eating grapes now. I was right about to go smear peanut butter in some 4 day old cookies but I realized I'd finish these grapes. I love grapes so much.


 
loool i looove grapes too! i wanted to smear some nutella on my apple but when i opened the nutella it was finished  so now i have nothing to eat while reading this thread =[
but its starting to get boring now cause theyre talking about hair again.booooo lol


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 20, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> Thats something i would do!!!!...Are you a college student too?...LMBO



Nope, a bored housewife lol.
Finished the grapes and now to those 4 day old cookies


----------



## Auburn (Jun 20, 2012)

PersuasiveBeauty said:


> Yes. Yes I did. Because although dark girls are not represented in the media, a lot of dark skinned men get PICKED ON as children. And still as adults, by moronic people like him, who somehow feel superior.  "Shut yo dark *** up niqqa" I hear and see comments like this between "friends" all the time. And although men may not cry and complain about it like women do, it definitely does happen, and it does take a toll on them. And then they start to resent their own skin color, and the self hatred begins. I can't stand people like the OP. He's ugly as hayle in the face too. And quite frankly I'm surprised ANY girls approach him at all, because he looks more like Raz B's type if anything.




Get a grip! 
... and FAST!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 20, 2012)

niqu92 said:


> lool you shouldve seen me go at it it was like with each post i was like "ohmygawd!" and cut up another orange and i was sitting in front of my computer eating them with this look on my face
> 
> 
> GIFSoup
> ...



Nutella on apple???????!!!
actually that kinda sounds tasty...:scratchch


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 20, 2012)

niqu92 said:


> lool you shouldve seen me go at it it was like with each post i was like "ohmygawd!" and cut up another orange and i was sitting in front of my computer eating them with this look on my face
> 
> 
> GIFSoup
> ...


 

LOL! Thats for trying to stir up trouble. 

And you're making me hungry?


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Nutella on apple???????!!!
> actually that kinda sounds tasty...:scratchch


 
its soooo so sooo gooooddd but the apple has to be nice and crisp and sweet like a Fuji apple the applecrispyness plus the nutella chocolatey-nutty taste= orgasm in my mouth that trancends through the rest of my body


----------



## LightEyedMami (Jun 20, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Nope, a bored housewife lol.
> Finished the grapes and now to those 4 day old cookies


  Close enough!


----------



## My Friend (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

sharmeans said:


> LOL! Thats for trying to stir up trouble.


 lool im just saying i dont cuur bout no huuur i just want drama

im gonna make a sign that those protesters use saying "We dont CUUR bout no HUUUR"


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 20, 2012)

niqu92 said:


> its soooo so sooo gooooddd but the apple has to be nice and crisp and sweet like a Fuji apple the applecrispyness plus the nutella chocolatey-nutty taste= orgasm in my mouth that trancends through the rest of my body



For real???
*jots down apples and Nutella on shopping list*


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 20, 2012)

Baby Jebus yall going crazy in here LOL......


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 20, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> For real???
> *jots down apples and Nutella on shopping list*


 

IKR! Im jotting it down too. Yum.


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 20, 2012)

My Friend said:


>


 

Is that Gabby? LOL


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

My Friend said:


>


 
huuuuh?


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> For real???
> *jots down apples and Nutella on shopping list*


 


sharmeans said:


> IKR! Im jotting it down too. Yum.


 

excellent choice my friends,excellent choice


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 20, 2012)

sharmeans said:


> Is that Gabby? LOL



You're horrible! That's not Gabby


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 20, 2012)

aasem said:


> So when I have a tiny bush would this still work?



Yes, it will get your curls/waves popping as they grow out.  Another method of adding coconut oil to your hair regimen is to do an oil rinse.  You slather the coconut oil on right after you wash (before or after you condition) and rinse w/hot water.


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 20, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> You're horrible! That's not Gabby


 
Oh. Oh my lol 



niqu92 said:


> huuuuh?


 

I dont know but Im dying over here now. You are too much girly.


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

sharmeans said:


> Oh. Oh my lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

loool im confused that gif came outta nowhere so im like whats the purpose of tht gif did i miss something??lol and YES that is Gabby!

oooh waitwaaaiit i think serena might be right now that i look at it..idont think its gabby...but i could be wrong


----------



## NeauxOneCurr (Jun 20, 2012)

I think you should work on your hair health before looking into chemicals. And who knows, with proper care, you just might find yourself falling in love with your hair. 

I think you should get a good shampoo and conditioner. Since you're a guy, you probably like to keep things simple when it comes to your hair. I would suggest drugstore brands (such as Shea Moisture, Aussie Moist, Relaxed and Natural).  Wash and condition weekly (Cowash throughout the week when necessary). Leave a little conditioner in your hair for additional moisture. For me this made my curls POP!

Contray to what others have said in this thread, I would stirr clear of itty bitty cornrows that lack hang time with the rubberbands. 

Where do you live? Do you live in an urban area with a significant amount of people of color? If so I can reccommend some products/salons that I was introduced to when I moved to DC from a ....  area.

Ok, I'm just rambling at 3 in the morning.


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Yes, it will get your curls/waves popping as they grow out. Another method of adding coconut oil to your hair regimen is to do an oil rinse. You slather the coconut oil on right after you wash (before or after you condition) and rinse w/hot water.


 
*chants*
We dont CUUUUR bout no HUUUUURRR


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 20, 2012)

niqu92 said:


> *chants*
> We dont CUUUUR bout no HUUUUURRR



I noticed.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 20, 2012)

It _IS_ Gabby?
Wow, okay then.


----------



## niqu92 (Jun 20, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> It _IS_ Gabby?
> Wow, okay then.


 
i edited my post, i think youre right idont think its gabby 
if there were gabby fanatics on here i would tag one of em and ask but..i dont think any exist on LHCF or in the world period...


----------



## Auburn (Jun 20, 2012)

Okay so 1, he DOES like females.  2, This is a real person. 3, I told him to use conditioner, he didn't.. now he's here.

TOLD YOU SO AASEM!


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 20, 2012)

Auburn said:


> Okay so 1, he DOES like females.  2, This is a real person. 3, I told him to use conditioner, he didn't.. now he's here.
> 
> TOLD YOU SO AASEM!



Thanks for clearing that up-- you had to take him through abuse to get to the answer huh?


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 20, 2012)

To be honest, looking at his hair makes me want to go back natural. My hair was like that before I started relaxing and I relaxed it to make it more manageable. I dont really regret relaxing, but I do sometimes wonder where I could take my natural hair. 

The idea of transitioning again gives me a headache tho.LOL!
 And I dont want to chop off my hair, which is a few inches from waist length now. So I would say to OP to steer clear of chemicals and experiement on your natural hair first to get things together.


----------



## NeauxOneCurr (Jun 20, 2012)

Honestly, regardless if this poster is "genuine" or not, how hard is it to give advice or just keep it moving? 
Nothing in the OP warranted being called out. I hope the OP doesn't feel unwelcomed.


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 20, 2012)

niqu92 said:


> i edited my post, i think youre right idont think its gabby
> if there were gabby fanatics on here i would tag one of em and ask *but..i dont think any exist on LHCF or in the world period*...


 

lol well damn.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 20, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Thanks for clearing that up-- you had to take him through abuse to get to the answer huh?



I had no idea he found this forum until I came here tonight to change my signature.  I'm actually surprised he gaf what his type is and all that jazz   But then again, maybe not. 

By the time I found this, it was too late.


----------



## abcd09 (Jun 20, 2012)

Auburn said:


> Okay so 1, he DOES like females.  2, This is a real person. 3,* I told him to use conditioner*, he didn't.. now he's here.
> 
> TOLD YOU SO AASEM!


 So the question is, will he take the advice?


----------



## My Friend (Jun 20, 2012)

My Friend said:


>


 
A bold black woman.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 20, 2012)

NeuxOneCurr said:


> Honestly, regardless if this poster is "genuine" or not, how hard is it to give advice or just keep it moving?
> Nothing in the OP warranted being called out. I hope the OP doesn't feel unwelcomed.



I know him personally and I feel somewhat bad that it went this way.
This is the same reason I've been MIA.  I had to get my info and go.  I'm appreciative of you ladies but when it comes to this...  smmfh


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 20, 2012)

Auburn said:


> I had no idea he found this forum until I came here tonight to change my signature.  I'm actually surprised he gaf what his type is and all that jazz   But then again, maybe not.
> 
> By the time I found this, it was too late.



Haha, its okay, he really held his own.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jun 20, 2012)

Anyone else find it ironic that the main person going at OP has Chili's 2a hair all up in the AVI?

*messy post quota for the week filled*


----------



## Auburn (Jun 20, 2012)

abcd09 said:


> So the question is, will he take the advice?



I hope after seeing 1328398582 women screaming at him to do it, he will.  I guess his thought was, "if I went this long without it and my hair grew this much, why do it and why not save money?:


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 20, 2012)

Anakinsmomma said:
			
		

> Anyone else find it ironic that the main person going at OP has Chili's 2a hair all up in the AVI?
> 
> *messy post quota for the week filled*



Lmao... I didn't even notice that!


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 20, 2012)

My Friend said:


> A bold black woman.


 

LMAO!

Ok so maybe you can tell us. Is that Gabby?


----------



## EagleEyes85 (Jun 20, 2012)

Auburn said:


> I hope after seeing 1328398582 women screaming at him to do it, he will. I guess his thought was, "if I went this long without it and my hair grew this much, why do it and why not save money?:


 

If he listens to us I can see his hair being drop dead gorgeous. LOL dropping a few dollars for healthy hair wont hurt so I hope he listens.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 20, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> Haha, its okay, he really held his own.



I think he was oblivious to some of the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 references.


----------



## runwaydream (Jun 20, 2012)

My Friend said:


> A bold black woman.




im pretty sure thats a man


----------



## melissa-bee (Jun 20, 2012)

I can't believe this thread has over 400 responses.


----------

